# WF Big Brother 3: Main thread



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking forward to flame wars, pissing contests and getting to know the worst sides of brand new people - IN!


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

In.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Let's try this again. In.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Go on then. I will win this time.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably wanna ask one of the admins to sticky this thread and unsticky the other one Gambit.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Finally the PRONS has come BACK


HOME


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll join.

I did it for the HN.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My recruiting of new people to this is working!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm especially down for the secret alliances bit. Inbox me in my inbox if you are too.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Any rules or anything for newbies to learn?

I btw. Brought in by HN.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> My creative clout bullying the lesser mortals of PWC to join this is working!


Fixed 8*D


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Any rules or anything for newbies to learn?
> 
> I btw. Brought in by HN.


We going to Nexus this thing, or what? I call Justin Gabriel...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

HN will obviously be Heath Slater. I can be that bald guy who rules now.........he's big......name was some Sheffield or something?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Third time will be the charm for me


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> HN will obviously be Heath Slater. I can be that bald guy who rules now.........he's big......name was some Sheffield or something?


The Cornfed Meathead. Yep yep yep what it do.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

This thing filling up fast! :mark:

Glad to see I was able to bring some fresh faces in, by my count and Gambit saying he was cutting sign ups off at 12, I think we have 2 spots open still.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Alim's EGG NOG said:


> Third time will be the charm for me


What??? You're here as well? :mark:


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Quoth the Raven said:


> HN will obviously be Heath Slater. I can be that bald guy who rules now.........he's big......name was some Sheffield or something?


HN is so obviously Slater :lmao

I'm down for a PWC + Alim takeover...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Any rules or anything for newbies to learn?
> 
> I btw. Brought in by HN.


I will post the rules and when the contests are once the game beings but nothing hard. Just no cheating at the competitions etc.



HollywoodNightmare said:


> Probably wanna ask one of the admins to sticky this thread and unsticky the other one Gambit.


I will most likrly PM them tomorrow once the game begins mate. 

Also if this gets to more people by the time I start this they can take part as well as I will most likely be offline when the final two people sign up.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Cheating at an internet game to kill time where the main aim is to kill boredom and to dick around with more of the same, all the while where no money is involved... fpalm


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Gambit, might wanna update the OP.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Huh I thought I did


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I haven't done one yet. I'm cautiously in.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Im in if there are any spots left. #PWCtakeover


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK basic rules are in the OP. If anyone else wants to join they still can but this will start on Thursday/Friday with the first competition.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Count me in.

Probably about tim ei joined something HN has asked me to.

#HollywoodNightmareRecruitmentAgency


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Principino said:


> Im in if there are any spots left. #PWCtakeover


This guy was really inactive when he signed up the first time

Be cautious gambit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim's EGG NOG said:


> This guy was really inactive when he signed up the first time
> 
> Be cautious gambit
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's much more active in this area of the forums now though to be fair.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh boy was I inactive in the first Big Brother:ti


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will alim but he can still play lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yayyyyy thanks Sam Da- I mean Gambit.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what twists Gambit has up his sleeve.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

This game seems so much gentler (at first) than that other game on this forum.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

First comp today Gambit?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Still no idea how any of this works.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah it will be he first comp today once I get home from work man

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Still no idea how any of this works.


It's easy to figure out you'll see.

Also don't forget to get this thread stickied and the thread for last season unstickied Gambit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will pm an admin tomorrow abiut tjat. Just need to find the game for tonigt on my laptop and then the first HOH contest will be up 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*HOH: WEEK 1*

Hello housemates. This is the first HOH contest and this week you will all be taking part. The Head of the house will pick two people who can be eliminated from the house while also knowing they are safe from eviction. The nominees will then be put up and the rest of the other housemates will vote for which one they want to eliminate from the contest. In the event of a tie you make the final decision. 

The contest this week is this game:

http://www.miniclip.com/games/crashdown/en/#t-c-f-C

Send me a screenshot of your highest score to me by PM. Only the first screenshot you send counts. You have 48 hours to take part guys.

Any questions as well PM them . I will answer as soon as possible


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

True brothers 5eva

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> True brothers 5eva
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


#TrueBrothers.

There's no point in anyone else sending a score in btw, I'm winning. 8*D


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

When's the deadline to get in a score in Gambit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

48 hours. Depends on my weekend tbh 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Is the game called "Crashdown"?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yes it is.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

i haven't played this game in years damn im rusty lets get some practice in before getting a score!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

This game is crazy


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Only got 5 scores so far. You guys have till I go to sleep to send your scores in

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That game was infuriating. ;(


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Couldn't beat my best score from the first night XD Hope I got it to you in time.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry Gambit, I couldn't get the thing to work on my mobile.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm sure my score is going to suck compared to everyone elses


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ManureTheBear said:


> Sorry Gambit, I couldn't get the thing to work on my mobile.


It is fine. Just means you are in danger of a week one elimination :brodgers

Scores will be up shortly


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*HOH: Week 1*​
In 10th to 13th place were:

Cloverleaf
MDP
Quoth the raven
Manurethebear

As all 4 failed to send a score in on time.



Spoiler: 9th Place



Fourth Wall (who I am not even sure played the right game) with 18696














Spoiler: 8th Place



Ratman with 25580 














Spoiler: 7th Place



Hollywoodnightmare with 54466














Spoiler: 6th Place



NotoriousMEAT with 56842














Spoiler: 5th Place



C3K with 60202














Spoiler: 4th Place



Alim with 62597 














Spoiler: 3rd Place



Principino with 63929














Spoiler: 2nd Place



Awshit with 89075














Spoiler: 1st Place



TapoutTaylor with 209181












So TapOutTaylor you have 48 hours to choose which two house mates to put up for eviction. Congrats


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

9th? :jose

I think the one I was playing was harder.. :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

That game was a bitch. Congrats to TapOutTaylor and to all who finished higher than me.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TFW did u play a different version because it looks alot different than the rest of ours :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

unk2 Yeah.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Boom! Head of house week one no pressure there then ahah

I will have a think and get back to you ASAP Gambit.

Incase anyone was wondering how I got the score so high the secret is to bunch as many of the same colour together ad then get rid of it so I would intentionally fill the board with one colour and click it boom high scoring round.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I really hope Bangarang eventually beats Connor for the PWA Heavyweight Championship. :woy


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Santa's Little Rat said:


> TFW did u play a different version because it looks alot different than the rest of ours :lol


Awesome new sig.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Awesome new sig.


Maryse :banderas


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

^Mrs Miz :austin2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What's up guys? You jealous? :miz


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Miz is one lucky ass dude


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Santa's Little Rat said:


> Miz is one lucky ass dude


Damn straight he is! Lucky son of a gun! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK for future rounds guys post your HOH picks in the thread plz. I should have made that clear sorry. Anyway the two men up for eviction are:

M.D.P and Quoth the Raven.

Veto contest shall be up tomorrow as well as the two men taking part in it as well as TapOutTaylor and the nominees.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Plz don't vote me out I am an alcoholic and big brother is all I live for I am the Scott Hall of Big Brother


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Please evict MDP, he needs to go check into DDP Yoga. I on the other hand, will have fitness tips for all housemates.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

On one hand we have someone tryin to beat me at being the biggest drinker in the house, on the other hand we have someone who wants to ruin the house being lazy...THESE DECISIONS!


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry guys can't have no shows! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> On one hand we have someone tryin to beat me at being the biggest drinker in the house, on the other hand we have someone who wants to ruin the house being lazy...THESE DECISIONS!


I'll sneak in extra drinks for you if I stay :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I find these games pretty fun, they just last way too long for my attention span(yes I know how absurd that sounds to any of you that play mafia). Oh well, I'll probably read along at some points when I have time. Have fun guys. (Y)


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

TapOutTaylor said:


> Damn straight he is! Lucky son of a gun!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lucky to be employed, as well.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey, Gambit, are there lots more of these games or are you sneaking in a few trivia rounds as well?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'm in this. Cool! 

I'll do the challenge ASAP this afternoon. I'm out at the mo.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm going to puff puff pass my way to victory. LUCK knows what I'm talking about. :kobe11


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Klee you're alive? We were starting to get worried. You came in the house and just collapsed on the bed Launch Night.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

There will be trivia games as well though the veto contest which will go up later is another game


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

All of us are getting shitfaced on New Years Eve in the house.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit when will the players for veto be announced? Also will you be using random.org to decide it?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Please evict MDP, he needs to go check into DDP Yoga. I on the other hand, will have fitness tips for all housemates.


Plz don't send me to DDP yoga I don't want to be in the royal rumble


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

But then you could win, win the title at Mania and bring championship gold to WF!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I shall be using random.org and just testing out the game I want to use. Will be next few hours.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Week 1: Veto Contest*

OK so who will be going TapOutTaylor, MDP and Quoth the Raven in the veto contest. The two men are:








So Ratman and Alim will be joining them in this game. 

You 5 shall be playing BOXHEAD single player. Now the level you shall be playing is Mazey. Make sure you play this level plz. 

http://www.crazymonkeygames.com/Boxhead-2Play-Rooms.html

Send me your score via PM. You have 48 hours guys


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Wait only 5 players going for veto? Was that on purpose or did you forget normally it's 6 Gambit?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> But then you could win, win the title at Mania and bring championship gold to WF!


Or wrestle the curtain-jerker like ADR...


----------



## jettfrancis (Dec 24, 2013)

Let's try this again.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

im not rating this game at all haha


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Wait only 5 players going for veto? Was that on purpose or did you forget normally it's 6 Gambit?


I want to say on purpose but I did forget


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

i hate this game very much #justsaying


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck to all of you playing for veto and happy holidays.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Gimme a Q!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will give people another few hours since this did happen during christmas. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Anybody have a score in yet Gambit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

A couple do have a score on. Only reason I am being nice is it ws christmas day yesterday

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah that seems fair. Plus christmas eve may be a busy time for some as well.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Anybody had a Boxing Day hangover?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Veto results today? Also just a suggestion Gambit, but you may wanna keep track of HOH, Veto and Nomination history in the OP like I did last season. It really comes in handy for the long write up at the end as well as it's helpful to the houseguests. Just a suggestion


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

#hollywoodcohost
#pwcandalim
#hashtagkiller
#hunglikegaryoak


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hash tags suck #justsaying. Also good idea hollywood will do it now and the remainung playwrs yet to submit a score have till I get home from the casino 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

#gambitsgamblingproblem
#justsaying
#winnersneverquit
#quittersneverwin
#winnersknowwhentoquit
#okayivehadmyfunnow


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Remember Gambit, anything you win gets split 50/50 with me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Do we spilt losses too :side:? Not going to win tonight lol. Pocket Jacks ran into trip 4's. Now on my second shot

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Never mind just won a hand 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I forgot forum game because christmas I am sorry everyone feel free to step on my cubes to punish me :yum:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You have 2 hours to submit a score if you want MDP

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Week 2: Veto contest*

Only two players submitted scores for this contest and they were Alim and Ratman. 

So who won?



Spoiler: Results



Alim











Ratman













So Ratman has won the power of veto and can now decide if he wants to save either MDP or Quoth The raven.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Jesus more no shows. Lets turn that around.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not going to use it.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

My laptop is fucked just now so struggling to post screenshots as I'm on my phone. My score wasn't even close to Ratmans anyway congrats on the win. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cool right then it is eviction time. It is MDP or Quoth the Raven up for eviction. Vote which one you would like to evict from the house by PM. You guys have 48 hours. If the results are tie the HOH TapOut Taylor will choice who goes. Forgot to put this. Only people not up for eviction or not HOH can vote.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My eviction vote is in.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry guys, been sleeping for a while. What did I miss? MDP's been leaving drugs out again..


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

MDP is too drugged up to compete in comps, QTR gets high instead of playing comps and you have to vote to evict one of them.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Has everybody voted yet Gambit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nearly. Just waiting on one vote now


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If the vote doesn't make a difference and/or the person hasn't been online in a few days I would just post the eviction results now but that's just me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Week 1: eviction 

The votes are in with 1 person abstaining aka not voting. With a vote count of 8-1 MDP is the first evictee from the big brother house

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

First time ever MDP didn't make jury.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Any idea when the next HOH comp will be Gambit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will post it new years day as I expect people will be busy tomorrow night. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh yeah I'm getting wasted tomorrow night. :lol

Lets just hope drunk HN doesn't find his way onto the forums again...


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Oh yeah I'm getting wasted tomorrow night. :lol
> 
> Lets just hope drunk HN doesn't find his way onto the forums again...


Let's hope Manure doesn't get himself permabanned by posting a selfie...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> I will post it new years day as I expect people will be busy tomorrow night.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'll be just chilling at home. :draper2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'll be just chilling at home. :draper2


Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Expect the next HOH to have a surpise twist

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HOH week 2 contest:

They may be a special prize for the HOH who wins the contest this week:

http://www.sporcle.com/games/CosmoBrown/royal_rumble

Take a screenshot of your score and send it to me. Trusting people not to cheat. You have 48 hours to send me a score or for everyone to have sent me a score. OP will be edited tomorrow.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't get it on my phone, but I may be able to get access to a laptop with internet tonight.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a score and it's in a few minutes before the deadline. WOOOOO! :flair3


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Speaking of, did you guys get even half of the participants? Because I damn-well didn't...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If anyone got more than 100 they have an extremely good memory or cheated. unk2


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If anyone got more than 100 they have an extremely good memory or cheated. unk2


Oh rly?


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

I broke a hundred by typing in every single wrestler I could remember. Obviously, Sting and Sammartino didn't make the cut, but it was worth a shot. There was one guy whose phrasing took me three or four fucking tries, OHHH YEAHHH!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

People have till I am back from the casino to send me scores. Might start to punish people not sending scores in.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If anyone got more than 100 they have an extremely good memory or cheated. unk2


I have a very good memory for wrestling and playing multiple times helps you remember people.

Is it sad I remembered Drew Carey and forgot Rhyno? I was disappointed in myself for that.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

My brain is over loaded with two things. Song lyrics and wrestling memories. My strategy, I picked a championship, and went backwards through its history as far as I could remember. Once I couldn't remember anymore I just threw out any old school names I could think of. And yeah I remembered Drew Carey for some reason too. I broke 200, but I only played twice.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I blame the fact I remembered Carey on being a huge fan of Who's Line Is It Anyway? and The Drew Carey Show.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Why the hell did it not accept 'Jake Roberts'??


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Did you already have him in there? Cause it worked for me to put him.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Principino said:


> Why the hell did it not accept 'Jake Roberts'??


It only accepted Jake the snake Roberts. Nicknames fucked with me too.

Bret Hitman Hart
Macho Man Randy Savage
Ravishing Rick Rude etc


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I loved when I'd start typing one name and get another one that I didn't know. That helped.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HOH week 2:

In 12th, 11th, 10th, 9th and 8th place:

C3K, Santa's little rat, Quoth the raven, Alim and Klee. People who missed last week contest as well are in danger of punishment so irrc Klee and Quoth the raven. 

7th place:



Spoiler



Fourth Wall












6th place:



Spoiler



Principino












5th place:



Spoiler



Manurethebear












4th place:



Spoiler



Tapouttaylor












3rd place:



Spoiler



Awshit












2nd place:



Spoiler



NotoriousMEAT












1st place:



Spoiler



Hollywoodnightmare












So Hollywood nightmare you are head of the house and have 24 hours to pick who is up for eviction. Also you have won Pandora's box. You have 24 hours to choose whether to open it or give it to someone else who will then be forced to open it.​


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

HOH :mark:

Do I PM you about Pandora's box Gambit? Since it's usually kept private between the HOH and producers? 

Also for future reference Gambit, the outgoing HOH never competes in the next HOH Comp. But if your doing that as a twist or something then ignore this comment.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrats HN on the HOH. Damn that's score was crazy!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I played 4 or 5 times so I started to remember names by the end so between that, putting every wrestler I could think of that might've been in a Rumble, random names popping up while typing others and putting last names only which helped get a few extra, I ended up doing great. 

What's funny is I didn't think that'd be enough :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn I forgot to do it. I'm sure it's too late.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm late the results are up :no:


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Sumbitch! I didn't think anyone else would break 200. Well done Nightmare.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I've thought about it and decided to nominate *Klee* and *Quoth The Raven* for eviction due to multiple no shows on their part. I wish you both luck in the veto comp.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cool veto contest will be up tomorrow once I choose a game. Also I will PM to tell them are in it to see if they show up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

NICOLAS FREAKING CAGE OKAY?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm here. 

Don't evict me guys.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry for my no shows guys- lot of work and internet problems at home. I mostly access this site from Office but can't do much else. 

It's ok if I'm evicted though, honestly I thought I'd have been evicted already :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Right this time it will be 6 people taking part in the veto contest as I messed up week 1. It will be hollywoodnightmare, Klee and quoth the raven PLUS these 3 names:










Ratman, Fourth wall and TapOutTaylor.

You will all be playing this: http://www.agame.com/game/strike-zone

Send me your score by PM within 48 hours plz.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

First attempt and I bowled a 300!



































Kidding.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Just to ask are people having trouble taking screenshots?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I am. The score goes away way too fast.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

that game is a ball ache on my laptop im going to have to give it a try tomorrow on my work computer when i have a mouse!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Don't worry tapout . People are having trouble sending in screenshots so I will change the game within the next few hours


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Here you go guys:

http://www.agame.com/game/casual-bowling

Deadline is reset and send your scores in plz.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hope this one is easier than the last one. Will play this later when I get home.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit, may wanna PM people to let them know the change in game. Just a suggestion as hopefully we can avoid having any no shows here.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I tested it and it should better. Also will do once I am out of the two tournaments I am in


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Gambit said:


> Here you go guys:
> 
> http://www.agame.com/game/casual-bowling
> 
> Deadline is reset and send your scores in plz.


Damn, i cant view the game at work at all and I don;t have a mouse at home.

Will I need a mouse, I can use mt GF's laptop later and do it then?!


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Klee said:


> Damn, i cant view the game at work at all and I don;t have a mouse at home.
> 
> Will I need a mouse, I can use mt GF's laptop later and do it then?!


Should be fine on a laptop dont see this version being a problem with out a mouse as much as the last one.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I used a laptop to test it so yeah a laptop is ok man

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Gonna do this tonight. Which site do you guys use to save your screenshots?


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Slowly but surly getting better at this game but damn its a bitch aha


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Gonna do this tonight. Which site do you guys use to save your screenshots?


After saving it to my desktop I upload it to a private album just for this stuff on facebook then get the image URL from there.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gotta all the scores in yet Gambit?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No he hasn't.. :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No and they have till I wake up to send scores in.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> No he hasn't.. :side:


Well get your score in.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's in, bossy. unk2


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

I emailed mine to gambit yesterday! Money is on Kleebz having not done it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I reminded everybody last night just to try and help Gambit out.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Scores going up shortly.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Veto contest week 2:*​
In 5th and 6th place the two men up for eviction with no score: 

Klee and Quoth the raven

4th: FourthWall 










3rd: Ratman:










2nd: TapOutTaylor 162 (can't post the screenshot)

1st: Hollywoodnightmare 










So congrats to Hollywoodnightmare you can choose to save one of Klee or quotth the raven if you so wish.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll think it over and post my decision soon.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well I've thought about it and while Klee and QTR no showing every comp so far is quite annoying, this game isn't won or lost by who can take out the most floaters, it's won and lost by making big moves. With that in mind I have decided to use the Golden Power Of Veto on Quoth The Raven. 

In his place I'm going to put up someone who I feel will be a power player if given the chance and someone I feel would be gunning for me if he won HOH.....so Alim, hop on into the nomination chair buddy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow was not expecting that. Ok alim and klee are the two up for eviction. Please send your votes in. You have 48 hours

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn HN making moves early aha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Expecting a clean sweep of an eviction for me but ill take it as a compliment

The wrestling e fed neckbeards are going to rejoice so if you are not a part of that crew I advise you to band together and take them out

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alim said:


> Expecting a clean sweep of an eviction for me but *ill take it as a compliment*


As you should. You have proved to be a power player in the past and I just had a gut feeling if you won HOH next week I was going to be your target.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The people who have not sent a vote in have less then 24 hours to do so. Might make a punishment for the people not taking part.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> The people who have not sent a vote in have less then 24 hours to do so. Might make a punishment for the people not taking part.


Name and shame Gambit, name and shame!

In all seriousness PM them to remind them. The only person I'm sure hasn't voted is C3K due to not being online in awhile. But if you wanna name and shame I think that'd be good.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Been busy this weekend sorry! My vote is in now.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

SAVE_KLEE


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit how many votes are in? By my count overall their should be 9 and considering C3K hasn't been online since the third, I expect 8 to be in which would leave me as a tie breaking vote if need be.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will do a count when home but I think it was 7. Waiting on quoth the raven

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No make that 6 sorry. Waiting on manurethebear too

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I PM'ed both of them last night (cause I PM'ed everybody about it) but I'll post in the PWC discussion thread to remind them.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Manure I think is busy in real life so that might be why. Raven has been online since the noms had been made 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

It's done


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

EDIT: Good job MTB. Now QTR needs to come online and vote. I'd suggest waiting for him honestly Gambit since that's what I did in season 2 was wait for eviction results if the remaining vote/votes could make a difference. But that's just my suggestion.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Week 2 Eviction:*​
The votes are in. Everyone feared Alim. They knew he was a prime time player. But did they want Klee gone more?

LOL no with a 8 to 0 vote count (since C3K has a real life injury and I wish him all the best) Alim has been evicted.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

In before Klee wins it all.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Next contest will be up tomorrow with another surprise twist. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

What happened to C3K?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ratman said:


> What happened to C3K?


According to what jamjam told me, he had to go get his shoulder checked out or something like that after surgery on it. At least that's what he thinks is the reason he's vanished from the forums for like 10 days now.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Klee to win.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Week 3 HOH contest: DOUBLE EVICTION WEEK

OK tis week will be different. There will be two HOH. The two who get the highest score will become HOH. The one with the highest score gets to pick which order he wants to make his eviction picks. Each HOH will pick two different players with two being evicted this week 

http://www.coolmath-games.com/0-bricksbreaking2/

You have 48 hours to send your scores in


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Uhhh Gambit, just thought I'd throw this out there but that's not how a double eviction week works at all. If you'd like me to explain how they do it on the show let me know and I will. But this seems very very confusing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I know just going for my own twist on it to switch things around and put a new spin on it.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> I know just going for my own twist on it to switch things around and put a new spin on it.


Ah okay. I still think this is going to be very confusing and hard to follow but your the host. How exactly will the rest of the week pan out then? Cause I don't get it at all. 

Like is their 2 vetos to win? Will their be extra people playing for veto since their is 2 HOH's and 4 nominees? How will eviction work?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

It will one veto contest with all 4 nominees plus 2 HOH as well as two others. And eviction will work like the this lets say player A picks D and E for eviction while Player B picks C and G for eviction.

There will be two different votes. One vote to evict D and E and one vote to evict C and G.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So do the two nominees with the most votes go home or is it a matter of one set of nominees vs the other set of nominees?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Two with the most votes. I should have put or not and 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well now that you've cleared most things up this makes a bit more sense By the way Gambit, am I supposed to submit a score for this comp? I know Tapout competed in the last comp but IIRC, you said that was a mistake on your part. Just wanna make sure I know either way. 

Also may wanna update the OP to take MDP and Alim off the list of current houseguests and add the HOH and Veto history after the HOH's are revealed for this week.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Since this is a special one yes. I will at some point. I forgot to do it but will update it over the weekend

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If you need help with the OP, let me know and I can probably lend a helping hand.

And alright. Will make sure to give the game a try soon.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry, I brought some weed into the house and have been in the cupboard under the stairs, puffing a blunt, since this started. 

I've since ran out and have woken to find myself in this strange place, this strange....house.

Hey guys guess it's time to meet my housemates.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So that explains why you and QTR have been in the have not room the whole time with the door closed.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry guys, but I don't have non-mobile internet access to play the games on. I'm not going to go to an internet café for this either (hence being non-premium). Didn't think there'd be so many challenges, so I'm out. Please evict me and save Principino from eviction


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Good night sweet prince, man you're the best bear!!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey MTB you write all your PWC RPs on the phone? Whoa :O


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Klee said:


> Sorry, I brought some weed into the house and have been in the cupboard under the stairs, puffing a blunt, since this started.
> 
> I've since ran out and have woken to find myself in this strange place, this strange....house.
> 
> Hey guys guess it's time to meet my housemates.



Holy shit, exact same thing happened with me :lmao

Only difference is I haven't ran out yet


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Let me send a PM out to someone later and I will have a replacement for manure

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Holy shit, exact same thing happened with me :lmao
> 
> Only difference is I haven't ran out yet












:mark:

Me and you <3


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Hey MTB you write all your PWC RPs on the phone? Whoa :O


:lol No, I type it on the laptop and copy it to my phone, but formatting is a bitch to do manually.



Gambit said:


> Let me send a PM out to someone later and I will have a replacement for manure
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Sorry man. Great concept and thanks for hosting, but when I get a router or something, I'll have another go, if y'all will have me.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

This is now the 69th thread I've subbed too on this forum.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

It is cool. If you are busy you are busy  

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Does this extend the HOH comp? Which by the way is similar to the first comp.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

WHERE'S THE COMP? LINK ME PLS


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will make a decision when my head stops spinning. On a pervious page klee

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Gambit said:


> Week 3 HOH contest: DOUBLE EVICTION WEEK
> 
> OK tis week will be different. There will be two HOH. The two who get the highest score will become HOH. The one with the highest score gets to pick which order he wants to make his eviction picks. Each HOH will pick two different players with two being evicted this week
> 
> ...


BLOCKED! :jose

I'll try at home later. :sad:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Contest is extended 24 hours. Manure is not a part of it nor can be nominated

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Lucky me. Aha that's my score in got so fed up of that game quick slow and boring!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

TapOutTaylor said:


> Lucky me. Aha that's my score in got so fed up of that game quick slow and boring!



Slow and boring? You obviously didn't get to level 11 :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Klee said:


> Slow and boring? You obviously didn't get to level 11 :banderas
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I sure did.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Scores shall be up in the morning. Last person to have not sent a score in has till then


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Is it C3K?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I would've liked to play this one. Oh well good luck fourth wall (provided he's still in it)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

He is. I could've sworn I PM'ed you about this season when Gambit was looking for people.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Nope the only email I got was about some game but I'm pretty sure it was a mafia game. Not too upset, my girl doesn't like when I'm always on my phone so I suppose it's all for the better.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nah if it was just C3K I would post it. It is quoth the raven.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Nope the only email I got was about some game but I'm pretty sure it was a mafia game. Not too upset, my girl doesn't like when I'm always on my phone so I suppose it's all for the better.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Keeping the girlfriend happy is usually for the better. 



Gambit said:


> Nah if it was just C3K I would post it. It is quoth the raven.


Damn him. I've reminded him at least twice too.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Week 3 HOH:

In 9th and 10th place this week is Quoth the Raven and C3K who have both failed to submit a score.

In 8th place:



Spoiler



Aw shit 











In 7th place:



Spoiler



Principino











In 6th place:



Spoiler



Ratman 











In 5th place:



Spoiler



NotoriousMEAT 











In 4th place:



Spoiler



TapoutTaylor











In 3rd place:



Spoiler



Klee











In 2nd place:



Spoiler



Holywoodnightmare 











In 1st place:



Spoiler



Fourth Wall











SO that means the two HOH for this week are fourth wall and hollywood nightmare. Fourth wall you can choose whether you want to make your picks first or second.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

8th. :banderas


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

3rd and I had only 1 attempt :banderas


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Gald that game is over on to the next on lets do this!!

Congrats to the Winners!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I won?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Manurethebear has been replaced by stevie swag. Steive swag is not eligible for eviction this round. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Stevie Swag,


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

So who am I replacing? :side:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Hey Stevie Swag,


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not liking this whole, sharing the HOH room with someone thing. Was so nice having it to myself last week...Can I lock Fourth Wall out of the room and take his key? :side:


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

sooooo its kinda quiet in the house wondering whats happening??


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Sup. 

Just got up. Going to go do laps in the garden, b/c fitness/health.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Klee said:


> Sup.
> 
> Just got up. Going to go do laps in the garden, b/c fitness/health.


i will just sit smoking and not giving a crap about that fitness lark


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been sitting in the bedroom crying about how much I miss my dog and the local fish & chip shop the whole time.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Naaaw, don't remind me. I miss my local curry house.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

That block of shops also has a little place with the best coffee and incredible pizzas and bacon and eggs.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

BACON - I've got some on now...if ya want some?


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmm bacon im in on that!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Klee said:


> BACON - I've got some on now...if ya want some?


GOAT. :hb

I smuggled in a movie too. :side:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Gonna be a great day in the Big Brother house.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Lets do this!! Pass the sauce!!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

TapOutTaylor said:


> Lets do this!! Pass the sauce!!


Hi 

Did you enjoy the bacon?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ok now I am hungry as hell

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm to busy crying from the FEELS in Clockers to be hungry. :jose


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I've got ketchup all down myself, I'd better get showered and changed. 

I'm bored.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I've got some great food for being HOH and wondering where my co HOH has vanished too. He went downstairs a couple days ago and nobody has seen him since.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Seen who? :side:


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I've got some great food for being HOH and wondering where my co HOH has vanished too. He went downstairs a couple days ago and nobody has seen him since.


He kept saying he was Harry Potter so i locked him in a cupboard!!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Are we still waiting on Fourth Wall to make his pick?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm still pissed that I'm a CO-HOH. :side: This is my week.

*Nominate QTR*

Hollywood makes the other pick right?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> He kept saying he was Harry Potter so i locked him in a cupboard!!!!


:lol :lol



The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm still pissed that I'm a CO-HOH. :side: This is my week.
> 
> *Nominate QTR*
> 
> Hollywood makes the other pick right?


I think you name two noms then I name two noms but I'll wait to see what Gambit says.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nah you pick two and then hollywood picks a separate two. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

What's happening now?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh alright, I'll nominate *Principino* as well then for my second.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

go go go Hollywood. Annoyed you can't nominate the GOAT himself ey? (Me) :kobe3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Does shit all in the house and doesn't get nominated. Suddenly, wins a comp out of nowhere.*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll have my nominations up within an hour.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right so here's my noms, I've decided to nominate *C3K* and *Ratman* for eviction. I think the reason for C3K is obvious and as for Ratman, well I just picked someone to go up against the inactive guy and it's nothing personal.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will place the veto contest up tomorrow.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The comp should involve the Royal Rumble match in some way.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe it could be Royal Rumble predictions.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

How many are in the POV comp? 5 or 6?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The 2 HOH's and 4 noms is 6. Then idk if Gambit is adding more people to it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I got an idea for a comp. If its 6 people, the 6 people get 5 numbers between 1-30. And if one of your numbers is the number of entry of the Royal Rumble winner than they win the POV. Lets say one of my numbers is 1 and Punk wins the rumble, then I'd win the POV. Just an idea, not sure if Gambit already a game planned out yet.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

^ That kind of does rely on luck of the draw tbf that is the only problem with that contest. It will be six this time due to the short time limit for the contest so only the HOH's and the nominees will have to submit predictions for the royal rumble pay per view. Will post and PM the format for predictions to all players in the contest shortly. Good luck.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Prediction contest format:​*
Rhodes Brothers vs The new Age outlaws (1 point for correct result, 1 point for method of victory and 1 point for the wrestler who gets the fall)

Randy Orton vs John Cena (1 point for correct result and 1 for method of victory)

Brock Lesnar vs Big Show (1 point for correct result and 1 for method of victory)

Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (1 point for correct result and 1 for method of victory)

*Royal rumble match:*

5 points for the correct winner

3 points for the wrestler who lasts the longest

3 points for the wrestlers who gets the most eliminations

1 point if you get one of the final four right, 2 if you get two right, 3 if you get three right and 5 if you get all four right

Also so far 20 superstars have been named in the rumble. Name ten wrestlers and you get a point for each one makes a "surprise appearance" in the rumble (on the roster or legends).

Lastly the 20 superstars have been spilt into groups of 5. Predict which wrestler in each group will last the longest. If they last the longest you get 5 points and going down depending on how long they were in the rumble compared to the others. (In the event of not entering the rumble their time will be viewed as 0:00)

Group 1:

CM Punk
Seth Rollins 
Dean Ambrose
Rey Mysterio
Cody Rhodes

Group 2:
Jey Uso
Jimmy Uso
Eric Rowan
Luke Harper
Xavier Woods

Group 3:

Big E Langston
Batista
Roman Reigns 
Alberto Del Rio
The Miz

Group 4:

Goldust
Kofi Kingston
R-Truth
Fandango
Cody Rhodes

You have until midnight UK time to submit your predictions. Good luck


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

midnight tomorrow?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah osrry midnight tomorrow. Long day at work


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Will do this when I get home. Good luck guys.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Can we change our answers if we already sent them to you?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I assumed by surprise entrants you meant anybody not in the 20 you listed in the final part Gambit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah man anyone not on the list. And if you want but you have till midnight tonight in the uk 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

My predictions are in and it's going to be even more intense watching tonight now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> My predictions are in and it's going to be even more intense watching tonight now.


I wanna see your reaction if Daniel Bryan doesn't win the rumble. :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

There will be rage. Btw only person in the veto contest has failed to send a score in while two not in it did lol. Might give a reward to which one did the best 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

C3K is back from his hiding by the way Gambit, don't know if you sent it to him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

C3K has sent a score in. Only ine missong is quoth the raven 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I am doing horrible. Hopefully the rumble match will get me some points.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ratman, I'm waiting on another epic Roman Reigns sig gif from you. So many choices from last night I bet.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Results soon Gambit?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Ratman, I'm waiting on another epic Roman Reigns sig gif from you. So many choices from last night I bet.


Yes there will be a new sig up tonight. Not sure which one so I might wait till after Raw and see if he does anything that's sig worthy. Would like to have a sig of all of his eliminations. :mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

hi Ratman


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dammit Klee :no:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ratman said:


> Dammit Klee :no:






 imo


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AwShit said:


> imo


Those Roman Reigns chants :banderas

Yeah that spear was fucking sick so was the one he gave to Ziggler.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Klee and Ratman are twins now aren't they?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Scores will be up soon. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK some off the times are still not up for a few superstars so will posts scores tomorrow.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I saw a full list of times and eliminations last night. Let me see if I can find it again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sorry this took so long scores will be up shortly. Also just noticed I put cody rhodes twice in the predictions instead of Sandow so Sandow is part of group 1 as that affects the scores in no way.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Veto contest week 3:​*
In 6th place was Quoth the raven with 0 points out of 55. 

In 5th place C3K with 31 points

In 4th place Fourth Wall with 33 points

In 3rd place Ratman with 34 points 

In 2nd place Hollywoodnightmare with 36 points

and in 1st place Principo with 39 points and winner of the veto contest.

Also Klee got 43 and Awshit got 36 even though they were not in the veto contest. 

SO Principo you have 24 hours to state how you wish to use your veto.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats Principo. I think it's safe to assume he'll end up saving himself with the veto.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Congrats guys. Would be interesting to see everyone's picks for te contest!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I should've stuck with my original pick of New Age Outlaws.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Might just say he used it on himself to save time if he does not state so soon lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Has he even been online? I haven't seen him around at all today.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah pretty obvious I'm saving myself.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cool fourth wall please state who you would like to replace principino for eviction

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll replace him with Klee I guess. :draper2


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Good choice. I'm not going anywhere. (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck to all 4 guys on the block, on a side note after this week we're down to 9 which means jury starts! :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know you have a strong alliance Klee. 8*D Who's it with?

*Vote Klee*

Claim plz. I'm missing Mafia, damn no free time.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Gambit, after this eviction I'm gonna PM you a list I've had going for my own records of the HOH/Veto Comp History, Eviction History and Nomination History along with an updated list of the current houseguests. That way you can just copy and paste it into the OP and save yourself some time.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sounds good man thanks:

Right the two evictions votes are C3K and Ratman aswell Klee and Quoth the Raven.

Send your votes in you have 48 hours.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Klee said:


> Good choice. I'm not going anywhere. (Y)


:genius



The Fourth Wall said:


> *Thanks for letting us know you have a strong alliance Klee. 8*D Who's it with?*
> 
> *Vote Klee*
> 
> Claim plz. I'm missing Mafia, damn no free time.


Umm...what is an alliance? I won a previous vote 0-6 votes so I ain't scurred.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Are all the eviction votes in Gambit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No but I think I know why. I should have been clear.

Even if you are up for eviction you can vote on the othrr eviction and if you are a hoh you can vote on the other one. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I was gonna ask about that but figured since you didn't mention it we couldn't :lol

I'll send in my vote in a couple minutes then.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Who's votes are you waiting on Gambit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will check now but at least half. Will post results when home 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Half? God damn. I reminded C3K and QTR to vote already but I'll send more if you tell me who needs to vote Gambit. Unless you wanna do it, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nah it is cool. I will check as soon as I get on my laptop and I appericate it 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK was missing two votes for some reason. Only C3K, QTR and stevie swag, Will PM Stevie swag now as I am not sure he knew he had to vote and give all 3 another 24 hours.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Eviction results*

And the vote totals were:

Klee 2 Quoth the Raven 6

C3K 7 Ratman 1

This means that Quoth the Raven and C3K have been evicted from the big brother. HOH contest will be up tomorrow. 

Side note: PM the things I would need for the OP plz hollywood if you did them. If not I will edit it tomorrow.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll PM it to you at some point today Gambit.

Also congats to everybody left because at the very least you get to hang out in the kick ass jury house for a few weeks even if you don't win!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Thanks again to Hollywood for the OP update. Just coming up with a game now for this week's HOH. Fourth wall and Hollywood will be missing out. Also I will PM everyone when I have posted it to make sure everyone knows when it is up


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think all the inactive guys are gone so hopefully we get no more no shows the rest of the way through.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> *I think all the inactive guys are gone* so hopefully we get no more no shows the rest of the way through.


:$


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Week 4: HOH contest​*
This week we will be playing Car2Exit:

http://www.mindgames.com/mindgame.php?mind=Car+2+Exit&game=151

You have 48 hours to send your scores in guys


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*How many rounds am I supposed to play? 

edit: should've played it once before asking :side: nvm, got it.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

As many as possible to get a high score

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :$


You haven't no showed any comps have you?


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

I will get my score submitted tonight cant do it for some reason at work.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I PM'd my score to gambit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Week 4: HOH contest*

7th: Principino with 0

6th:


Spoiler: score



Stevie Swag:












5th:


Spoiler: score



Awshucks:












4th:


Spoiler: score



Klee: 












3rd:


Spoiler: score



Ratman:












2nd:


Spoiler: score



Tapouttaylor:












1st:


Spoiler: score



NotoriousMEAT












So NotoriousMEAT you have 24 hours to pick the two who will be up for eviction.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn sooo close, i just couldn't get past level 16.

Congrats NotoriousMEAT!


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll be damned. I didn't expect that score to secure a victory.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hey meat who would you like to evict?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes congrats to NotoriousMEAT.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

I went back and forth on this decision, but I've finally settled on my two nominations. The no-shows have been booted, and now we're filling the jury. I wanna make moves, big game moves. That's why I have decided to nominate *TheFourthWall* and *Ratman*. Nothing personal gentlemen, just business. You both hold your own in comps and have a great shot at veto.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh dang kept forgetting to get a score in. Next time.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn up for eviction two weeks in a row


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Veto contest will be up today or tomorrow once I choose one. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Veto contest week 4:

You will be playing mini pool. Here is the link:

http://www.minipool2.net/

It will be Meat, 4th wall and ratman as well as these three:



Spoiler















Stevie Swag, Hollywood nightmare and Awshit. You have 48 hours to send your scores in guys.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck guys.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

When are scores due in by Gambit?


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

About 12 hours from this post and the 48hrs is up.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

so, I DON'T need to submit a score for this comp? :lmao


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Klee said:


> so, I DON'T need to submit a score for this comp? :lmao


Nope. No score from you required.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No way I win this shit. :draper2

Fuck that game.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will post scores tomorrow afternoon. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sooooo results?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sorry scores will be up as I get home 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Week 4: Veto contest*

In 6th place was stevie Swag with 0 points

In 5th place was Aw shit 



Spoiler















In 4th place was fourth wall



Spoiler















In 3rd place was Ratman



Spoiler















In 2nd place was notoriousmeat 



Spoiler















And in first place was Hollywoodnightmare



Spoiler















So hollywoodnightmare it is your choice over if you want to use your veto to save 4th wall or ratman


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll post my decision once I get home.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right so I made my decision and have decided to....*NOT* use the Power Of Veto on anybody. I wish you both luck with surviving the eviction.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cool so there you have it. Your choices for eviction is Fourth wall or ratman. You have 48 hours.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Good luck Fourth Wall


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It's a battle of Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan! :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Ratman said:


>


HUUUUUUUG MEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

How many votes are you waiting on Gambit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Just awshit. He has a few hours

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Does his vote effect who gets evicted?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Not sure but I am out of the house at this moment 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Spoiler Alert:* It's me.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> *Spoiler Alert:* It's me.


If so I bet it's because you ate all the damn Captain Crunch!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Eviction week 4:

With the votes coming in at 5 to 0 fourth wall is evicted from the house and now is a member of the jury

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Fourth Wall, this is a free life lesson for you from the king of Big Brother himself, Dan Gheesling.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:kobe


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hoh contest will be up tomorrow. Probably doing EC prediction contest

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn didn't think I would make it. Thanks guys for not voting me out


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HOH week 5 contest:

Like I said before you guys will be predicting the results of the elimination chamber. Everyone can take part expect for NotoriousMeat last weeks winner. 

Here below is the format and I will PM each player the format as well:

Rhodes and Goldust vs Ryback and Curtis Axel.

1 point for winning team, 1 point for correct method of victory and 1 point for which member picks up the winning fall

Darren Young vs Titus O'Neil

1 point for correct winner and 1 point for method of victory

Batista vs Alberto Del Rio

1 point for correct winner and 1 point for method of victory

Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston

1 point for correct winner and 1 point for method of victory

The New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 

1 point for winning team, 1 point for correct method of victory and 1 point for which member picks up the winning fall

The Wyatt Family vs The Shield 

1 point for winning team, 1 point for correct method of victory and 1 point for which member picks up the winning fall

Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Christian vs Sheamus vs John Cena vs Cesaro

5 points for correct winner. 

Also you get 1 point for each correct prediction on when a wrestler will be eliminated. 

1 point also for correctly predicting which wrestler will score the decision over the wrestler that has been eliminated.

And 3 points for naming anyone who may interfere in the match correctly (Only allowed to pick one name)

Also in the event on person is replaced in the match then person replacing the wrestler will be where you put the replaced wrestler in your predictions.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

You have under 4 hours to send it in

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm trying to decide between a couple matches right now before sending mine in to you.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I should've known better than to pick Bryan.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I wanted Bryan to win :jose

HOH week 5 results:

In 7th and 6th place were: Klee and Steive Swag with 0

In 5th place with 13 points is Hollywoodnightmare

In 4th place with 18 points is Ratman

In 3rd place with 21 points is Tapouttaylor 

In 2nd place with 25 points is Awshucks 

In 1st place with 27 points is Principino

So principino picks the name of the two people you would like to evict.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My risks did not pay off. 

Also don't nominate me Princpino, it's my birthday and that'd just be cruel.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck. I was close.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Still waiting on the nominations


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Woops sorry. I'll nominate TapOutTaylor and NotoriousMEAt because they've won games before making them dangerious. 

ositivity


Chin up guys.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cool veto contest shall be up tomrrow 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Princpino making those big moves!


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't hate the player hate the game!! 

I haven't been nominated before why Princ why!!


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

No shame in your game Principino. I was wondering if I'd ever be nominated. Lookin forward to veto. Good luck TapOut.

PS. If birthdays were exemption from the block I demand a re-do! Mines Friday!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn I was hoping I was the only February birthday in the house! Happy early birthday Notorious.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Veto Contest week 5:

This week taking part in the veto contest as well as NotoriousMEAT and TapOutTaylor plus HOH Principinomare these 3:

Awshucks 
Klee
Hollywood nightmare

And the game this week will be:

http://www.mousebreaker.com/games/bejeweled2/playgame

Make sure you pick the action one and try to get the highest score. You have 48 hours


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Uhhh Gambit, did you forget that Fourth Wall is already evicted?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I need sleep... I just did a re-randomise and klee will take his place

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

any problems with me getting a score from the app i can download on my phone its the same game. just not gonna be able to get a score otherwise as im on holiday from work with a broken lappy


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Can I do the same on my iPad?


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

just checked app store and only bejeweled 1 is on there no bejeweled 2 :/


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Are 1 and 2 really that different?


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Are 1 and 2 really that different?


nah they look exactly the same to me but its down to Gambit i guess!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Either one is fine I guess as long as I get a screenshot


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will post scores in the morning tomorrow. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Veto contest week 5:*

Will post screen caps when home but here are the results from this week's veto contest:

6th and 5th are: Klee and Awshucks with 0

4th was: Principino with 7376

3rd was: NotoriousMEAT with 43500

2nd was: HollywoodNightmare with 183600

and in 1st with 388,090 TapOuttaylor 

Meaning he wins this weeks power of veto. I expect I know you will use it on yourself but please confirm in the thread and Principno can you pick who you would like to evict instead.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I only got just over 100,000. Forgot to send it in. I had only one go as the game was proper shit.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Save myself. Good luck to notorious and whoever replaces me.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

What the hell my score was so bad lol.

Okay congrats TapOut on saving yourself, I'll put up your buddy Hollywood Nightmare instead since its not his birthday any more.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Uh yeah that's not gonna work for me Princpino. You see, when I had Pandora's Box a few weeks ago I won a special veto that I can use at any time and I'll be using it right now to save myself from eviction.

Good luck to Notorious and whoever replaces me.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Nobody wants to be on the block with me :/


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

There we go then. Principno will have to pick another player for eviction plz

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Well then ill nominate Stevie Swag since he hasn't been active for a while.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Also Gambit, you should probably update the OP after the eviction to cover the 2 weeks not on there.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

How many votes are you waiting on Gambit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

2. Sent a pm now. They have till I am home tonight to send them in 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Eviction week 5:

Votes are in.

With 4-1 votes stevie swag has been eliminated. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm hoping the next comp is something that relates to the actual show. Haven't had anything with it yet. 

But that might just be me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I never seen the show lol. Might try though 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Check out sporcle man. Can probably find something good there.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

This will suck for me as I haven't seen te show in years well the British one have no idea what goes on in the US one.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I was just giving a suggestion, if I'm the only one watching the actual show then it might not be the best idea or can be saved for later on. But something like naming houseguests could be anybody's game by throwing out random names.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for keepin me in the game. Really havin fun here.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will come up with something tomorrow guys. Not sure yet

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The best part about getting down to 7 people left in the house is there's more beer for me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Week 6: HOH contest

This week you will be playing this:

http://www.xgenstudios.com/play/castle

Send scores to me as soon as possible. Everyone can take part expect last week's HOH Prinicpino


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will post tomorrow when Klee sends score or if he does not


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sounds good.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Results?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will edit full scores into this tomorrow as my laptop is being weird. 

Klee came last with 0

Notoriousmeat won with over 17,000 so is this weeks HOH. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

2 TIMEZ!


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Gonna go ahead and throw up nominations.
*Principino* you nominated me last week, your turn on the hot seat.
*Klee* I'm a little off put that you couldn't be bothered to turn in an HOH score at this stage of the game.
You both have a fair shot at Veto. Best of luck.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cool veto contest shall be up tomorrow after work and poker


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Veto contest week 6:

Taking part this week as well as Prinicpno, Klee and NotoriousMEAT will be:

Ratman
Awshit
HollywoodNightmare

And this week's contest will be:

http://www.sporcle.com/games/eliedwards/bigbrotherusa

Screenshot your scores and send them to me within 48 hours


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Happy not to be in this one I would score zero Ahahahahaha 

Good luck gents!!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Well this sucks considering I've never watched the show being in the UK and all. I'm gonna go ahead and not give a score since there's no point. Pretty sure HN is winning this one.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Principino said:


> Well this sucks considering I've never watched the show being in the UK and all. I'm gonna go ahead and not give a score since there's no point. Pretty sure HN is winning this one.


Worst comes to worst you can always guess random names. 

Also I'll try to get you a score today Gambit, I haven't had the time to play it yet.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My score will be in tonight. I'm gonna play a couple times after my fantasy baseball draft starting soon and then get the score in. Sorry if I'm the hold up.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I had a score of *67 out of 158* but my internet froze before I could screen cap. I understand if you don't want to accept this as an official score without the picture, but I'm just not gonna try that game again.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

There's one person that beat me.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My score is in.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, don't think I can do that. I probably won't be sending in a score either. I got 13 fwiw.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well I will accpect both answers. Waiting on klee. Probably should have choose a better one but wanted something big brother related. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I scored 1,000,000

:hb


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Klee said:


> I scored 1,000,000
> 
> :hb


Should've made up a more realistic score. :lol


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry NightmareMEAT 

I guess you're right though. I didn't even try though.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Klee said:


> Sorry NightmareMEAT.


Who?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Veto contest week 6:

Hollywoodnightmare win with ratman second, meat 3rd and awshucks 4th.

Hollywood nightmare xan now decide to save either klee or princpino

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*#TRIVOLUTION*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well after what happened last week, I think it's in my best interest to leave the nominations the way they are to avoid putting a bigger target on my back. Good luck in the vote gents and I hope whichever one of you is evicted enjoys themselves in the kick ass jury house.

So I will *not* be using the Power Of Veto.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sorry thought I posted this but send your votes in guys 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Eviction week 6:

With the votes cast at 3-1 principno has been evicted from the big brother house and will be the third member if the jury

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:hb


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Well fuck you guys.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry Princi


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Principino said:


> Well fuck you guys.


If it helps, I still love your work as Muahmmed Islami.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

That works :terry1


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn Klee how many weeks have you avoided eviction now!! 

Everyone fear Klee!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Principino said:


> Well fuck you guys.


Good game Principino. Nothing personal.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Game should be up tomorrow when my laptop allows me to load pages. Also may not be able to post for a few days in a couple of weeks so will come up with a solution before then

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

No worries man. As far as in a couple weeks, perhaps you can get someone else to run the game for a little bit until your back? Off the top of my head Fourth Wall comes to mind since he ran season 1 but I don't know if a jury member running things is the best option.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I might get anark to do a contest since he suggested doing one. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

That could work.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HOH week 7:

http://www.methodshop.com/games/play/yeti/yeti1-blood.shtml

About the only game I can get working on this laptop right now. Send me your high scores of how far you can smash a :dancingpenguin 

Everyone bar Notorious is eligible


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

WHAT DID THE POOR PENGUINS DO TO YOU GAMBIT, WHAT DID THEY DO TO YOU!??!?!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

No ones beating my score :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think Gambit has a secret plan to kill all the penguins in the world.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mwhahaha. That and flash is fucked on my laptop. Trying to come up with a solution but need to send it off for repair soon most likely

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ahh. I wanna send in my score, but at the same time this game is so fucking addicting.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

That's my score in!! Fuck that game ahaha most the time the stupid yeti wouldn't hit the penguins or they would get stuck in the spikes at the start. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Tapout, I'm meeting Velvet Sky on Friday. I'll tell her you love her, after I tell her I love her.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Shit the fuck up. Damn the things I would do to that woman! You lucky son of a gun! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If I get any good pictures of her "assets" while shes wrestling I'll be sure to send them your way.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> If I get any good pictures of her "assets" while shes wrestling I'll be sure to send them your way.



Good LAD! I wait with anticipation aha! 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Need to send this for repair. Can't even load pictures on this thing right now anyway scores coming in shortly.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HOH contest week 7 Results:

In 5th place Awshucks 872.9

In 4th place Klee 998.6

In 3rd place Ratman 1024.6 

In 2nd place Hollywoodnightmare 1037.9

In 1st place Tapouttaylor 1171.1

So tapouttaylor is HOH for this week. Next contest may be awhile as I need to try to find an old laptop to use instead of this one


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*TRIVOLUTION*


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweeet.

Didn't think i would win that!!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice Job T


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Didn't think I'd even finish in the top 2 honestly. Good job Tapout.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tapout who would you like to put up for eviction 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm going to nominate Klee and Ratman!

Both good at the HOH game (when Klee remembers) so just getting rid of some competition. 

Nothing personal guys all te best for the veto! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Good luck Klee


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will post veto contest tomorrow when laptop is working better

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Klee and Ratman up for eviction, why am I not surprised.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I know right :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm just glad I managed to avoid going on the block...at least for right now. I'm watching you Tapout :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Right sorry about the delay veto contest will be up tonight. Everyone will be involved as well.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I'm just glad I managed to avoid going on the block...at least for right now. I'm watching you Tapout :side:


You're fooling no one.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*KLEE:THE UNTOUCHABLE*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Right sorry about the delay veto contest will be up tonight. Everyone will be involved as well.


No worries. I've been busy all weekend anyway.



Principino said:


> You're fooling no one.


Your in the wrong house sir. Back to your jury house you go.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Veto contest:

Will do a proper write up for this tomorrow but bed is calling:

http://www.lilgames.com/simon.shtml


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I've probably been driving everybody else in the house crazy these last few days by finding a way to play this song all day long non stop.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I've probably been driving everybody else in the house crazy these last few days by finding a way to play this song all day long non stop.


It's a fun character, but it's one of many that I see flopping on the main roster.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

NotoriousMEAT said:


> It's a fun character, but it's one of many that I see flopping on the main roster.


But but...THE WORLD GOES WILD! :lol

Though I agree, same goes for Tyler Breeze which sucks because I love him.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Having a small issue with the game Gambit, it gives you no time to take a screenshot after you lose.

Has anybody else had this issue or is it just me?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yep same thing happens to me. Now no one will believe that I scored over 100.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will look into it tomorrow. Will try to find a different game. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If you need some suggestions, I can link you to a couple sites I play games on. But I'm sure you'll find something. I have faith.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Those would be helpful lol. It is more my laptop has a hard time loading stuff as it is an old temporary one

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Right this one has a high score after you get one wrong:

http://games.co.za/simon-says-chrome.html

There you go guys


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

When do you need scores in by Gambit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tomorrow morning please.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Apologies. I was in a car wreck last week and haven't had much time to check the thread or even play veto.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Oh my god are you ok? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Also you have till tonight to send it in now 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah. Thanks for asking. I was in a company truck when a woman ran a red light downtown going 50 and just took me out. I'll try to give the game a shot. If I don't get a score in tonight just move on.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

God damn some people are idiots. Glad to hear you're alright though.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

That's crazy! Glad you are okay man! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, glad to here you're ok. I'll get my score to you in a few hours, Gambit. Busy af lately then had to do my debate last night.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

That is fine I guess. Send it to me by the time I wake up plz 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Veto contest scores:

6 Notoriousmeat 0

5 Hollywoodnightmare 11

4 Ratman 12

3 Klee 13

2 Tap Out Taylor 24

1 Awshucks 30

So Awshucks can now decide how he wants to use him veto.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

AWWWWWWWSHIT :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats on the win AwShit, well deserved.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Awshit knows he's saving one of the boys.

:banderas


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Princpino, stop being bitter you got got last week and stop trying to influence the game from the jury house.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bitter? Over a fake Big Brother on a wrestling forum? Sure. Just cheering on my favourites bruh. If I were bitter over this game I may as well consider myself an absolute loser. Seems you're the one getting hot and bothered over some banter.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It seems like you're trying to influence what happens in the game with many of your recent posts here though, and that's not being a good sport.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gonna save mah boi Klee and put myself up for teh BUY$$$!1! :vince2 Nah, this game needed a swerve, so yeah. Save Klee, put myself up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like AwShit is making Tapout's decision of a replacement easier. :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well tapout decision time. Who would you like to replace klee with?

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

If that's what you want then that's what will happen. Klee is safe and AwShit is up for eviction. 

Good Luck guys. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:vince2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cool so the two men up for eviction are ratman and awshit. Please send your votes in klee, hollywood and meat

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Will get my vote in sometime today (Sunday), I'm heading to bed now and have a couple things going on tomorrow before Mania so at the very latest, I'll get it in after Mania is over.

Hope all ya'll enjoy Mania.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wrestlemania party in the house tonight :mark:


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Hard night in the house for this Taker fan.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

BROKEN HEARTED


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mania was sick minus one match. Had a great day lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Never seen anyone quiet an audience quite like that.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

We still waitin on any eviction votes?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah will send a pm tomorrow as well to anark

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh is Anark doing the next comp?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Maybe. Need to get a yes otherwise it will be a week 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm shocked that The Streak is over, but I'm not bothered by the decision. If Undertaker is planning on retiring, it means The Streak's less likely to overshadow the legacy he's left on the industry. Plus, Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman will now be awesome for the next few months.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It helps that Taker hand picked Lesnar to do it in 2010.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Eviction week 6:

With a vote of 2-0 awshucks has been eliminated from the bug brother house. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats to everybody in the final 5, enjoy the jury house AwShucks. I couldn't resist the urge to vote for someone who ASKED to go on the block. 

BTW Gambit, whenever you have time you may wanna update the OP.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thanks guys (Y).


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Urgh this phone will go through a window in a minute....

Typed this 5 times now but phone keep erasing it. 

Laptop is broke so need it repaired again or a new one before I can properly. Also will pm anark now about hoh for this week

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Urgh this phone will go through a window in a minute....
> 
> Typed this 5 times now but phone keep erasing it.
> 
> ...


I would suggest not throwing your phone out the window buddy :lol 

Here let me post something to get a smile on your face.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It's been awhile since I've seen that gif


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah it is saved somewhere on my broken pc. I have a massive smile on my face. I had a very good weekend poker wise

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I love that gif so much, almost as much as I love Avril Lavigne.

Glad to hear you won big Gambit, don't forget to send me 50% of your winnings. :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good luck with that :side: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:banderas

I think we know who's winning here, eh Prince?

Seriously though, congratulations Rat.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Not gonna lie Gambit, after seeing that gif and you saying you had a good weekend POKER wise.. I thought you were braggin you got some ass haha. I legit popped. But money is good too.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwShucks said:


> :banderas
> 
> I think we know who's winning here, eh Prince?
> 
> Seriously though, congratulations Rat.


Never know who might win the game, there's 5 people left all with a shot.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Never know who might win the game, there's 5 people left all with a shot.


I know who. It's me. I'm going to win.*




*not based on any factual information.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*HoH Announcement
*
I hope you guys have a basic grasp of poker. I'll be posting the HoH comp tomorrow. Brush up the basics of Texas Hold 'Em if you want to stand a chance.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I used to be fairly good at poker. Lets hope that hasn't changed.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

BOOM Loves me some Hold em!!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> BOOM Loves me some Hold em!!


It's a shame your the outgoing HOH then. You clearly picked the wrong comp to win. :lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I asked Gambit for the names of people left and TapOut was included. He didn't mention excluding him from the game.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> It's a shame your the outgoing HOH then. You clearly picked the wrong comp to win. :lol


Last week all Housemates were in for HoH looks like its the same this week. Better hope you still remember how to play poker to beat me son.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmm fair enough. Well in that case I better go brush up on it.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I win already. Yay!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No one is excluded now it is 5 left. Sorry should have said it

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> No one is excluded now it is 5 left. Sorry should have said it
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


All good in the hood.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Haven't played in awhile but I was somewhat good at Texas hold 'em.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*ANARK’S ALL-IN POKER PARTY*
*HoH Contest*​
Get the best poker hand you can be bothered to get and then go ALL-IN with it by PMing it to my face. DO NOT POST IT IN THE THREAD AND DO NOT REVEAL YOUR HAND TO ANYONE UNTIL THE RESULTS ARE POSTED.

*PLAYERS:*
Hollywood Nightmare
Klee
TapOutTaylor
NotoriousMeat
Ratman

*THE RULES ARE, THERE AIN’T NO RULES! *

Apart from these ones: 

You get dealt two cards to yourself and then five cards will be dealt to the board. You must then make the best hand you can using *BOTH* of your cards and a maximum of THREE from the board.

In the case of players submitting the same hand such as a straight, the higher numbers will determine the winner as in normal poker. If they are the same numbers then the suits themselves will determine the winner. Here is my own personal hierarchy of card suits that will decide a tied hand:

1. Spades
2. Diamonds 
3. Hearts
4. Clubs

So if the two tied winners both submitted an equally-numbered flush, then the spade flush will beat a diamond flush, etc. By these rules, the very best hand is a Royal Flush of spades. Good luck getting that though.

You have until the end of Friday to get the best hand you can and PM me (The Yellow King, not Anark) a screenshot of the hand you want to play. 

You can play once and submit whatever you get, or you can grind away for that Four of a Kind or straight flush.

*IMPORTANT EXTRA RULE:*
The hand you take a screenshot of must have won the round you played against Daisy. The 'Winner' sign must appear above your two cards. I do not accept hands that lost to Daisy or have not finished the round. Remember I also only accept hands where you have used BOTH of your cards. If four aces come down on the board, you can only use three of them and can only use those if you beat Daisy in the actual game with it (by having higher pocket cards etc, should you both use the board cards).

Here’s the link: http://www.arcadestreet.com/poker-with-daisy.htm I went with the simplest game I could find so it’s easier for taking screenshots etc to prove your hand. Plus, well, you know, Daisy.

But remember, you’re not really playing Daisy, you’re playing your housemates and you have to decide when it’s the right time to go ALL-IN and take that screenshot to PM me.

Good luck, and be grateful you’re not playing me.




Spoiler: Poker Hand Guide

















Spoiler: ASSistant Guest Host

















Spoiler: Example Screenshot

















Spoiler:  If you haven't got time to play this game


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

wut


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

deal with it


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

So we're not really playing the Daisy game just using it to get a hand to use in this thread?

*#ANARKLEE*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You're playing each other. Best hand wins.

Did think of how to get an actual game going but my brain gave up. That's why it's an all-in party. You have to decide which hand to go all-in on.

Will you have the patience to keep playing until you get that awesome hand, or will an okay hand be enough?

YOU DECIDE


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Give us £100.

You could have dealt us hands and PM'd us what they were. I'd trust you.

Then lay down the flop, turn, river...

Then we bet on our hand. 

It would take a lot of time to do actually but....yeah...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Had an idea to do a randomiser thing with the hands, but then may as well just do a randomiser for the HoH in the first place.

At least this way you get to decide what hand you play.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

No what i was expecting from a poker challange but i get it and shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Lets do this thing.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

To be clear, a winning hand only counts if both of our pocket cards we're used for it right?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> To be clear, a winning hand only counts if both of our pocket cards we're used for it right?


Sorry but I think you'll need something better than A/6.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> To be clear, a winning hand only counts if both of our pocket cards we're used for it right?


Out of the five cards you use for your hand, two of them must be your pocket cards with only a maximum of three from the board. So a three of a kind, for example, could be be made out of your pocket cards being ace/king and the board being king/king/3/5/7.

I wrote so much in the rules to try to cover everything but should have explained this. You can submit a pair that is one card from your dealt cards and one from the board, you can even get a two pair using just one of your pockets, with the spare card leftover from your five-card hand being your other pocket card. 

What you can't do is get a full house or a straight or a flush without using both of your pockets to make up the hand, as they are five card hands. 

Your two pockets must be used in conjunction with any three from the board, but they don't have to be a part of the hand if it's smaller than five cards, like with a flush.

Fuck, I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Just a simple 'Yes' would have sufficed.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Klee said:


> Just a simple 'Yes' would have sufficed.


getting sick of that fucking word tbh


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anark's getting sick of fucking. :brodgers

Okay, I'll leave now.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

The only good thing about this poker game is that everytime you win all £250 of her money you get a new deck of cards and a new pic


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*HoH Update*

Dunno if any of the players are American, but if so then the end of Friday deadline to submit your hand is about 15 to 18 hours from this post, so any UK, Aussies or whatever have that time as well.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Ill send it now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> The only good thing about this poker game is that everytime you win all £250 of her money you get a new deck of cards and a new pic


I liked that too lol

I have a decent hand but I'll play a little more to see if I can do better.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I couldn't get better than King/9 off suit. 

That daisy game was annooooooooying!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I was one card away from a royal flush fpalm

Had 9D 10D JD QD AD

If only I had a KD


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ratman said:


> I was one card away from a royal flush fpalm
> 
> Had 9D 10D JD QD AD
> 
> If only I had a KD


I had that once with clubs and just needed the 10 but never got it. I was so pissed off.

I do like the fact each time you get new cards and a new pic she's wearing less clothing though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I had that once with clubs and just needed the 10 but never got it. I was so pissed off.
> 
> *I do like the fact each time you get new cards and a new pic she's wearing less clothing though.*


Yeah it's awesome isn't it


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I give up on this game. Hopefully my hand is enough to win.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Klee said:


> Ill send it now.


Just waiting on Klee, unless that K9 you mentioned in here is your entry. In which case you both lose and are disqualified. :hb


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Yellow King said:


> Just waiting on Klee, unless that K9 you mentioned in here is your entry. In which case you both lose and are disqualified. :hb



I sent it to you didn't i?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't have it in my inbox. Check your sent messages and forward what you sent to The Yellow King


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

HoH Results​

Klee eyed his opponents around the table, each of them having gone all-in on this hand. He was searching for their tells but he kept getting distracted by how handsome they all were. Klee glanced confidently at the cards in his hand, and pushed all his chips in too. Then he waited.

Everybody was all-in.

TapOutTaylor slowly turned over three of his cards, all 5s, and grinned smugly at NotoriousMEAT, whose eyes narrowed as he too turned over three 5s. But TapOutTaylor’s smug grin grew even smugger as he turned over his last two cards, a pair of 3s giving him a Full House.

TapOutTaylor began nodding arrogantly. He was feeling sexy. He was feeling unstoppable. Then Notorious turned over one of his remaining cards, a 7, and as he slowly moved to turn over his last remaining card, he fixed TapOutTaylor with a steely gaze. TapOutTaylor’s smug grin dropped to the floor as Notorious flipped over another 7.

“Nice fives,” said Notorious, “But sevens beat threes.” TapOutTaylor slumped in his chair and, though he didn’t know it yet, he would never again know the love of a woman.

NotoriousMEAT leaned back in his chair and waited for confirmation of his victory. HollywoodNightmare turned over two Kings.

“Nice pair.” said Notorious.

“It’s not a pair.” said Hollywood. “It’s a fucking Full House and it’s better than yours.” Hollywood flipped over his last three cards to reveal three 8s and leaned forward to glare menacingly at his defeated opponent. Notorious let out a bit of wee as his dreams of victory were crushed beneath Hollywood’s superior Full House.

Hollywood reached forward to begin gathering all his chips, when suddenly four cards were tossed in front of him. They were two Aces and two Queens, and they’d come from the direction of Ratman.

“What’s that, two pair? Yeah, you lose, buddy.” said Hollywood, glancing over at Ratman who still held one card in his hand. Ratman removed his dark glasses and tossed his last remaining card through the air.

The card moved in slow-motion, and Hollywood watched the card arc slowly through the air and land face down in front of him. Nervously, he moved to turn the card over.

“NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!” Hollywood screamed, kicking back the chair and slamming his fists onto the table. Everybody looked at the card, another Queen, giving Ratman the best Full House of the night.

Ratman smirked and began gathering all the chips to himself. But then suddenly another voice chirped up. It was Klee.

“Hey guys,’ said Klee, still looking intently at his cards. Ratman stopped gathering up all the chips, his brow creased and a bead of sweat rolled slowly down his cheek.

“I’ve got an Ace.” said Klee.

“Ace what?’ asked the rest of the players.

“Just an Ace.”

“Okay,” said Ratman, continuing to gather up the chips. “Thanks for coming, Klee.”






Spoiler: Quick Results



Klee: *AK*
TapOutTaylor: *55533*
NotoriousMEAT: *55577*
HollywoodNightmare: *888KK*
Ratman: *QQQAA*

Ratman wins the HoH





Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

what

:lmao


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I clearly didn't even read the rules. The game makes no sense. It's not even playing against each other.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Klee said:


> I clearly didn't even read the rules. The game makes no sense. It's not even playing against each other.


clearly it was only you that it made no sense too ahaha Its fine you are Klee the survivor of eliminations who cares if you win HoH or Veto.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nothing personal guys but I'm going to put up, *TapOutTaylor* and *HollywoodNightmare*. Good luck to you both in the next comp.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Ratman said:


> Nothing personal guys but I'm going to put up, *TapOutTaylor* and *HollywoodNightmare*. Good luck to you both in the next comp.



Let's do this bring on the veto! 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol klee

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

That was by far the best HOH results announcement ever. "TapOut would never again know the love of a woman" XD
Congrats to Ratman.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ratman said:


> Nothing personal guys but I'm going to put up, *TapOutTaylor* and *HollywoodNightmare*. Good luck to you both in the next comp.


Nothing personal taken it's a game. Congrats on your win and securing a spot in the final 4. 



TapOutTaylor said:


> Let's do this bring on the veto!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Good luck in the veto. 

Also I need to spread rep so I can rep Yellow King for that GOAT results post.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

When we getting Veto competition?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

When my laptop works or I get a new one so hopeully tomorrow 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Gambit said:


> When my laptop works or I get a new one so hopeully tomorrow
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Sweeet!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Trying to think up an endurance game. Will be up before I go to bed tonight

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Veto contest week 6:

Hopefully the high score for this works. If not I will come up with another one:

http://armorgames.com/play/26/color-ball-2?tag-referral=endurance


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It works for taking a screenshot of. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

When do you want scores in by Gambit?


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

I tried the game today and it wouldn't work on my work comp for some reason and my laptop is fucked so I won't be able to get a score this veto  


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sorry about that tapout. I could choose a new game if you want 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Sorry about that tapout. I could choose a new game if you want
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App



Nah it's all good I will just suck up the vote. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> I tried the game today and it wouldn't work on my work comp for some reason and my laptop is fucked so I won't be able to get a score this veto
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Are you missing flash or something that you can get away with putting on a work computer? Or is it just something like the site is blocked? Curious minds wanna know.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Are you missing flash or something that you can get away with putting on a work computer? Or is it just something like the site is blocked? Curious minds wanna know.



Nah it's just doesn't work properly laggy and the balls jump all over the place the pointer doesn't move properly must just be the software on my work company being crap. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Deadline for scores is tomorrow nught btw guys

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Did anybody else despise this Veto Comp?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

When are the results coming out Gambit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sorry for the delay:

Klee and tapouttaylor sent no score in

3rd was ratman
2nd was notorious
And first was hollywood nightmare and winner of the veto

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DAT CLUTCH WIN! :mark: :mark: :mark:

With that, I'm gonna go ahead and use the Power Of Veto on myself. Good luck to Tapout and whoever replaces me on the block with surviving eviction.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hope you gents all had a good easter.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oh sorry I didn't post this yesterday. Nice job on the win HN (Y). Again nothing personal, but I'm going to put up Klee to replace HN. Good luck to you both. 

And Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cool so it is klee and tapout up for eviction this week

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeeeehaw


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Today we gather as klee the man with 10 lives loses the eviction vote by 2-0 and is the latest evictee fron the house

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Good game Klee, just had to vote out the person who's more inactive here on my end. This is one very strong final 4 we got right here. 

Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you to all my fans. 

You guys rock!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Game will be up later today once I think of one. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If you need help, you can always dig up last seasons thread and take something from there.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This week's HOH everyone can take part. 

It will be a 3 part game of lizard, spock, paper, rock and scissors. 

This will be an endurance game with a bit of bluffing. 

You will play 5 rounds of this game with each player left in the game. You get 3 points for an overall win, 1 for a draw and 0 for a loss. 

Rules: 

Rock beats lizard and scissors
Paper beats rock and spock
Scissors beats paper and lizard
Lizard beats spock and paper
Spock beats rock and scissors
Everything beats no pick

First round matches are hollywood nightmare vs ratman

And 

Tapouttaylor vs notorious meat

Send your choice in with 24 hors for pick one of round 1

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If all scores are in I will advance to the next round as well

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So to be clear, we only send you our pick for this round right now?

Also someone's a fan of Big Bang Theory.

EDIT: Also after the two people from the first matchups win are the other 2 out?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah and no it is like a league table so no matter what you will p lay other two after as well

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 1 game 1: notorious meat vs tapouttaylor

Notorious meat picked paper while tapouttaylor picked spock alloing meat to take a 1-0 lead.

Plz send in your 2nd hame score plz tapout and meat

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 1 game 1

Ratman: spock Hollywood: lizard

Ratman 0 hollywood 1

Round 1 game 2

Notorious meat: rock tapouttaylor: lizard

Notorious 2 tapout 0

Please send in your next game scores 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

da fuq man!!

Notorious how you do that?


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Educated guesses my dude.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah that's really all this game is is just making a guess. Nice change of pace though.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Agree with HN I like this game. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 1 part 2

Hollywood picked rock Ratman picked paper

Hollywood 1 ratman 1

Round 1 part 3 

Meat picked paper taylor picked scissors

Meat 2 taylor 1

Send your next score in guys

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 1 part 4

Taylor picked scissors meat picked scissors

Taylor 1 meat 2

It is the last part of the round. Please send in your selection.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

No pick from Ratman?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I just sent it


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 1 part 3

Hollywood picked lizard ratman picked scissors

Hollywood 1 ratman 2

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 1 part 5

Meat picked spock taylor picked rock

Meat wins 3-1 against tap out taylor 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

:damn


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

I really thought we were about to draw haha. Gimmie dem points.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

NotoriousMEAT said:


> I really thought we were about to draw haha. Gimmie dem points.



It's all good I will beat Ratman and Hollywood ahaha 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> It's all good I will beat Ratman and Hollywood ahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 1 part 4

Ratman picked lizard amd so did Hollywood

Hollywood 1 ratman 2

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 1 part 5

Ratman picked rock what did hollwood pick?

[spoiler = spoiler]he picked paper [/spoiler] 

So it ends Hollywood 2 ratman 2

So after game 1 it is:

Meat 3
Hollywood 1
Ratman 1
Taylor 0

It is now round 2. It is ratman vs taylor and Hollywood vs meat.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 2 part 1

Hollywood picks spock and meat picks rock.

Hollywood 1 meat 0

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 2 part 1

Ratman picked spock and taylor picked rock

Ratman 1 taylor 0

Round 2 part 2 

Hollywood and meat picked lizard

Hollywood 1 meat 0

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 2 part 2

Ratman and taylor picked rock

Ratman 1 taylor 0

Round 2 part 3

Meat picked paper while Hollywood picked spock

Meat 1 Hollywood 1

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 2 part 3 

Ratman picked spock and taylor picked scissors

Ratman 2 taylor 0 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

This is not your game huh Tapout? :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 2 part 4

Ratman picked scissors and taykor picked paper

Ratman 3 taylor 0

Send your last pick in anyway in case I need a point decider. 

Round 2 part 4

Hollywood and meat picked scissors

Hollywood 1 meat 1

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Just thought I fucked up then lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:lmao

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I just watched some video with Brian Kendrick, and I think he might be the weirdest wrestler ever. He thinks LIZARD PEOPLE are running the world. Someone needs to get those drugs he's on in the Big Brother house.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

The Mark E. Extreme interviews are hilarious!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

NotoriousMEAT said:


> The Mark E. Extreme interviews are hilarious!


Only seen that one, and I'm convinced Kendrick has fully lost his mind.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Just waiting for tapout to submit his last score but

Round 2 part 5

Hollywood picked scissors and so did meat

Ending the round at 1-1.

Meat 4
Ratman 4
Hollywood 2
Taylor 0

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Damnit! I picked Scissors again thinking at the very least another matchup wouldn't end tied but it did anyway. Looks like great minds think alike. :lol

Also am I wrong in thinking Tapout now has no chance at winning this comp?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No he has no chance. How he plays the rest is up to him. Pride or let you win the last round

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The odds of me winning also seem slim, but possible.

What happens in the event of a 3 way tie? Which is possible if Notorious and Ratman tie and I beat Tapout. Would me, Notorious and Ratman just go at it in a bonus round?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Not sure yet. Maybe

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 2 part 5

Taylor picked rock hoping for slme pride but ratman picked the same ending the game 3-0.

It is now meat vs ratman and Holly wood vs taylor 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 3 part 1

Hollywood picked paper taylor picked rock

Hollywood 1 taylor 0

Meat meanwhile picked lizard while ratman picked paper.

Meat 1 ratman 0

Current table
Pts rounds won rounds lost rd

Meat 7 5 2 +3
Hollywood 5 4 3 +1
Ratman 4 5 3 +2
Taylor 0 1 6 -5

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Those are the current standings I'm guessing?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Correct 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Look who's playing extreme Rock, Paper, Scissors.

http://instagram.com/p/nSik3KAI-m/


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Omg that is brilliant. Right here come a lpt of updates as meat and ratman have sent me their choices for each part. 

Round 3 part 2 

meat picked spock ratman picked lizard

Meat 1 ratman 1

Round 3 part 3

Meat picked paper ratman picked lizard

Meat 1 ratman 2

Round 3 part 4

Meat picked paper ratman picked scissors

Meat 1 ratman 3

Round 3 part 5 

Meat picked scissors ratman picked spock

Meat 1 ratman 4

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

With that win even if hollywood were to beat taylor he can't catch ratman so ratman win hoh

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn Ratman is a psychic!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Wait they did 4 at once? That's shady to me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well apparently Ratman meant to throw the game and Meat picked the wrong ones.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Well apparently Ratman meant to throw the game and Meat picked the wrong ones.


We should redo the final round then if something like that really did happen. Don't know if it'd change anything but this is confusing as hell.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wow didn't expect that lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Brauny said:


> Wow didn't expect that lol


This is 100% unrelated to the game, but can you teach Ryan Braun to learn to NOT swing the bat when his teammates are behind him? He took out my top shortstop in an important Fantasy Baseball league!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Well you kicked my ass in the WF league this week. I actually told Braun to do it to hurt your team a bit. For bad for Segura though


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Brauny said:


> Well you kicked my ass in the WF league this week. I actually told Braun to do it to hurt your team a bit. For bad for Segura though


It was about time I got a win in the WF league. All the damn injuries this year are killing me. My team there will be pretty good once I get my 2 pitchers off the DL and Allen Craig gets going.

As long as I finish higher than jorgo though I'll be happy :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> It was about time I got a win in the WF league. All the damn injuries this year are killing me. My team there will be pretty good once I get my 2 pitchers off the DL and Allen Craig gets going.
> 
> As long as I finish higher than jorgo though I'll be happy :lol


I'm not doing that good in the WF league. Only win I got was against jorgo and Tim 

Yeah in your league I was losing the whole week and I ended up taking the lead yesterday and ended up winning :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Brauny said:


> I'm not doing that good in the WF league. Only win I got was against jorgo and Tim
> 
> Yeah in your league I was losing the whole week and I ended up taking the lead yesterday and ended up winning :mark:


Yeah I beat you and the Solid B+'s in the WF league, still under .500 though sadly. Got jorgo and tim next week, if I lose i'm gonna be so disappointed.

Yeah I saw that, I just dominated the week in my league.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Think I'm in 9th place and jorgo is in 10th fpalm

Yeah I gotta step it up in both leagues this week. Lot of my players on both teams have injuries too which sucks lol.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Brauny said:


> Think I'm in 9th place and jorgo is in 10th fpalm
> 
> Yeah I gotta step it up in both leagues this week. Lot of my players on both teams have injuries too which sucks lol.


Do you think Brye is regretting that King Felix for Chris Sale trade right about now? :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I think so :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Not that Sale was doing bad before his injury, but Felix is doing very well for me. I still think Seattle ends up winning the division this year. My gut tells me they make a move for Price at the trade deadline.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If everyone wants to redo the final we can

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well you know my stance so I'll wait for others to put in their 2 cents.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sure we can do that


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't care will probably lose ahah 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> I don't care will probably lose ahah
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It'd only be fitting since I'm gonna kick your ass in PWA this week anyway.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Haha probably I only just remembered to make my picks :/ 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I thought you made them a couple days ago :lol


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah let's re-do for sure.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Alright send your scores in please even though I think I know what will happen 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you want them all at the same time? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> Do you want them all at the same time?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's up to Gambit obviously but to me this seems to have led to chaos last time. I'll wait to send mine in though until I know for sure.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah if you want to all at once you can

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay I will send mine in after I finish GoT 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Was gonna do all my picks at once, but then out of force of habit I only sent in my first pick for this round. Oh well.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 3 part 1

Hollywood beat taylor's rock with paper

While meat beat ratman with his rock crushing scissors. 

Send part 2 in plz

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll send in my next pick when I'm over my rage from The Voice results tonight.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round 3 part 2
Meat picked lizard while ratman picked scissors. 

Hollywood picked spock who vaporised taylor's rock

2-0 in that match while 1-1 in the other

Edit: just double checked

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

What? Uhhh Gambit, I picked Spock. Might wanna look again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ratman picked spock while meat picked scissors so it is now 2-1 ratman

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the double check Gambit. Good lookin out.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will update in morning need to doubel check scores.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

No worries.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn I really suck at this game haha roll on the veto challenge being better. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Meat picked paper while you ratman picked the same making it 2-1 to ratman with a round to go

Meanwhile hollywood made it 3-0 against taylor when his paper disproves spock

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Meat picks rock as did ratman meaning ratman wins 2-1 and is hoh even though Hollywood beat taylor

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Make things a little interesting. Putting *myself* and *TapOutTaylor* up.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Brauny said:


> Make things a little interesting. Putting *myself* and *TapOutTaylor* up.


Oh its on like donky kong!!

BRING ON THE VETO!!!!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Brauny said:


> Make things a little interesting. Putting *myself* and *TapOutTaylor* up.


Didn't even know that was possible but thanks for keeping me safe (Y)


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Didn't even know that was possible but thanks for keeping me safe (Y)



Not safe yet son still Veto to go. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> Not safe yet son still Veto to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh I know, I was thanking him for not nominating me.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Didn't even know that was possible but thanks for keeping me safe (Y)


Sure no problem.

Yeah awsmash put himself up not to long ago and I'm pretty sure Anark did the same in the last game.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Brauny said:


> Yeah awsmash put himself up not to long ago and I'm pretty sure Anark did the same in the last game.


Anark was already nommed, won veto and used it on the other nominee I think but could be wrong.

Anyway good luck to both of you in veto.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Gambit just wanted to give you a heads up and tell you that if you do the Veto comp today I won't be able to play it until Saturday afternoon at the earliest. It's my friends birthday today and what kind of friend would I be if I didn't get wasted with him and other friends all night?! :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am getting wasted at friends birthday too so the game won't be up till saturday anyway lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Gambit said:


> I am getting wasted at friends birthday too so the game won't be up till saturday anyway lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


fuuuck, i am away most of the weekend and wont be able to play till like monday/tuesday time


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lets just do Extreme Rules predictions?


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Brauny said:


> Lets just do Extreme Rule rules predictions?


i like that idea..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah will set one up tomorrow. Forgot it was this weekend

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> I am getting wasted at friends birthday too so the game won't be up till saturday anyway lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Here's to that buddy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Veto contest:

Extreme rules prediction contest:

Hornswaggle vs El Torito

3 points for correct winner

Predict the order the matches on the card will take place in. 1 point for each right and if all are right you get ten points. 

Big E vs Bad News Barrett

2 points for winner and 1 point for method of victory

Bray Wyatt vs John Cena 

2 points for winner and 1 point for method of victory

Paige vs Tamina Sunka 

2 points for winner and 1 point for method of victory

Evolution vs SHIELD 

1 points for winner, 1 point for who is involved in the decision and 1 point for method of victory

Daniel Bryan vs Kane

2 points for winner and 1 point for method of victory

Rusev vs Truth and Woods

2 points for winner and 1 point for method of victory

Jack Swagger vs Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam

1 point for winner, 1 point for method of victory, 1 point who is eliminated first, 1 point for method of elimination and another for who picks up the first elimination


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

I will get my predictions in tomorrow at somepoint when I do my PWA stuff.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So Gambit you have a fun night? I seem to remember talking with a British accent at some point in the night to some nice lookin girls. :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah I did have a good night even if it was a little quiet . Also made £50 by doing an accumulator for this ppv and getting all of the results right :cheer

Results from the veto contest:

In 4th place was meat with 19

Ratman was 3rd with 20 

Hollywood was 2nd with 21

Taylor was 1st with 22 and wins the veto contest


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

BOOM BOOM BOOM LET ME HEAR YOU SAY WAYOOO..

Sorry but im going to save myself and go to the final three.

Over to you Ratman :duck


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sorry HollywoodNightmare but I'm gonna have to put u up


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> BOOM BOOM BOOM LET ME HEAR YOU SAY WAYOOO..
> 
> Sorry but im going to save myself and go to the final three.
> 
> Over to you Ratman :duck


Congrats, I don't blame you one bit for saving yourself. 



Brauny said:


> Sorry HollywoodNightmare but I'm gonna have to put u up


No hard feelings buddy. No matter which one of us survive the eviction you've been fun to play with.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the eviction results even if it might be the end of my game.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

In the end ratman was punished for his bold decision when he lost 2 votes to 0. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

EGO final 3.
#SinceDay1


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

EGO in the final 3 baby!


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Dont hate the players hate the game!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol interesting. Right last contest should be up over the weekend 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Is it gonna be like real life Big Brother where it's a 3 part comp with the 3rd part being the winners of the first 2 against each other?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah pretty much 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Cool cool. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Part 1 of the final HOH comp today?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah sorry will post first game once poker is over

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

No worries bud. Win big.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Round one: The Maze










You must post a step in each post. You can only post a step every 3 minutes but can go forward in the same direction as far as you like each step. Good luck


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Any chance you can mark the starting and end point? I'm fairly sure which is which but just wanna be sure.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Far left hand corner is the starting point

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

That's what I thought but just wanted to double check. 

Now to get this bitch all figured out and then start workin my way through it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Right hollywood did make a good point. This game will not start till tomorrow at 1am (aka when Raw starts) as this is closest to a fair time zone. You have till then to prepare.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Meanwhile I'd like to wish my EGO brothers good luck in advance on all 3 parts of the final HOH comp. We played a hell of a game guys, lets finish this bitch strong.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:maury


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Klee said:


> :maury
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


And the award for most random post of the day goes to...


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

da fuq is this all about?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> da fuq is this all about?


Klee's post, not quite sure.

The maze, it's Gambit torture of a comp for part 1 of the final HOH comp where whoever wins will advance to the final part against the winner of part 2 to decide the final HOH.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

But what do we do to win how does it work?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You have to get from the starting point to the exit of the maze one move at a time with one post every 3 minutes. Basically each post is saying if you're moving up, down, left or right and obviously you can't walk through walls.

The game begins in a little less than 5 and a half hours.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> You have to get from the starting point to the exit of the maze one move at a time with one post every 3 minutes. Basically each post is saying if you're moving up, down, left or right and obviously you can't walk through walls.
> 
> The game begins in a little less than 5 and a half hours.



That sucks I will probably be in bed lol enjoy winning this one kids. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> That sucks I will probably be in bed lol enjoy winning this one kids.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The whole reason Gambit delayed it is to try and give all three of us a shot :lol


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah with us being indifferent time zones that could be difficult. I may stay up and watch raw but not sure. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> Yeah with us being indifferent time zones that could be difficult. I may stay up and watch raw but not sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Personally I'd stay up to take part in this, but I probably take this too seriously since I plan to try out for the actual show possibly as soon as next year. :lol


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Personally I'd stay up to take part in this, but I probably take this too seriously since I plan to try out for the actual show possibly as soon as next year. :lol



Yeah depends how I feel later I work 12 hour shifts with 45mins travel to and from work so need my beauty sleep also but if I stay up it's usually a Monday for Raw. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Comp still happening right now Gambit?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I was gonna start on this, but I see both Notorious and Tapout are offline and I'm trying to be fair and all.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Meh what time zone do people live in? Up to you man 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Me personally I'm in EST, so it's 9:43 PM here. IIRC, Notorious is also american so no clue where he is.

I was trying to think if there was a way to do a maze and not have it be via posts but I can't think of anything unless there's a way to time who can do it fastest.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ok here is how we will do it. Everyone can start when they like within the next two days. Same rules apply move wise however from when you start you have 72 hours to finish. The person who gets the furthest or finishes the fastest wins

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So wait whoever gets through the maze in the lowest amount of moves wins right?


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

nah i dont think so once you post your 1t move your 72 hours start whoever reaches the end of the maze in the shortest time wins. This could take forever haha


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh that makes more sense. Well I'll be starting on this soon.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well mine as well get started on this already.

Move right into the maze.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Move up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Turn right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Move down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Turn left.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Move down to first intersection.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Turn right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Going down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Left turn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Movin' down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Turn right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Moving down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right turn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Movin' on up to a deluxe apartment in the sky.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Go right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Move up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right turn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up once again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right once again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sugar, we're going DOWN swinging.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Turning right again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up please.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right turn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Down.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

My moves are all the same as HN's  


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Lets go right.



TapOutTaylor said:


> My moves are all the same as HN's
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You'd lose if so considering it wouldn't be possible to be faster than me and I'd be done first :lol

Plus who knows if I'm even right


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Going down once again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Left turn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Going down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Down again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

And lets go down again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just keep swimming, just keep swimming DOWN the maze.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Down one last time for now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right turn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Going up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

And back down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Lets go right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Down again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Heading in the RIGHT direction.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Down again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Lets go right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Left turn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Left.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Left again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Aaaaaand lets go up once again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Left.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Left.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Down and I can see the light at the end of the tunnel! :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Left.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Dude you have a problem hahaha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up.



TapOutTaylor said:


> Dude you have a problem hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know :lol 

But luckily I had nothing to do this afternoon. Have fun when you do this, it's a bitch.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Down again please.

(The forum is trying to screw me over! :lol )


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

2nd to last time I'll have to say this, moving down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right turn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up once again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Left


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Up.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Right.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Down.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Finally, turn right and OUT OF THE MAZE! :mark:


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not gonna lie probably gonna skip this one I just don't have the time or the patience for it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like I'm gonna win part 1, 4+ hours well spent if I do say so myself.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Has met or taylor even tried it lol?

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Nope. :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ok hollywood wins then lol. Next game will probably be up tomorrow

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck in round 2 gents and I'll see one of you in part 3.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Gambit, check your PM's when you get a chance.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will do. Game will be up after my shift at work tonigjt soryy about the delay

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Gambit, you may wanna start gathering the info from the jury for the questions for part 3 like, today. I remember last season it took a few days to get everybodies questions in. 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I've lost my mind, I had a dream about this game last night. :lol

Anyway looking forward to watching you two fight it out in part 2 if/when Gambit posts it. :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

That took forever. Sorry been super busy with work and not had a chance tp use my laptop. 

http://neave.com/n-blox/

Highest score wins. Good luck guys 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

At least now I won't have dreams about this game :lol

Good luck guys.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Whats the deadline on this Gambit!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

_*"Your Ego Is Writing Cheques Your Body Can't Cash"*_


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

You guys responded to that PM bout that Survivor game? Or have any of you guys played it? I wasn't here when those were played, looks pretty cool though.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Brauny said:


> You guys responded to that PM bout that Survivor game? Or have any of you guys played it? I wasn't here when those were played, looks pretty cool though.


Yeah I responded and said I'd consider playing. I wasn't here when they were played either but it could be fun.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wedensday night mate. Gives me time to set up round 3 and round up the jury.

From what I read of the old games they do look really fun lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

I will get my score in tonight when I'm home from work. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tapout you have till I get home tonight to submit a score otherwise Meat will win round 2


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Tapout you have till I get home tonight to submit a score otherwise Meat will win round 2


ahhh fook i forgto haha give me an hour or two and i will get it sorted


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay so my screenshots of my scores from yesterday have vanished off my computer so had to quickly have another game today!!

Score has been submitted 

Good Luck Notorious


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

You too bud.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Taylor wins. Willl check again when sober

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Taylor wins. *Willl check again when sober*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


:lol

Post the screenshots?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

for meat

and taylor









PMing Jury members now asking for them what they thought of their play and what they did to make up the questions


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn that was an ass kicking :lol

Lets do this Tapout. We've won more comps than anybody so it seems fitting.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Damn that was an ass kicking :lol
> 
> Lets do this Tapout. We've won more comps than anybody so it seems fitting.



Woop woop!!! 


I see the light at the end of the tunnel 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Still waiting on 4 people to answer my questions for last game so may have to change it 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn. What would you do instead?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Not sure yet

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fair enough. Well hopefully they respond, I mean we kinda need the jury to be voting for a winner. Though if there's only one who doesn't get a vote in for the winner I suppose you could cast that vote.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Is this game STILL going on?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Is this game STILL going on?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah. :lol

On the home stretch though.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Any update here Gambit?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah still lol. Had a few days where I had a broke laptop and in another city. Will send questions when home though not all answered 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

How many we're answered? Also a suggestion, if any jury members don't get their votes in for the winner, replace them with houseguests who didn't make the jury and/or you cast a vote. Just a thought. But hopefully they all vote.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

6 answered. Well sort of. Will give it to morning on other 2 who need to expand more plus am I half asleep

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My answers are in. Good luck Tapout.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> My answers are in. Good luck Tapout.



Got mine In earlier. Good luck man! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Final HOH contest:

Question 1: both answered A which was he tried to stay to himself which was incorrect. The answer was surviving as long as possible within an alliance. 

Question 2: both answered B and were both right as awsmash knew he was nearlt gone as his plan had failed.

Question 3: both answered B as prince jax literally said he wpuld send it in the morning and never got back to me. 2-2 

Question 4: holly wood put down C EGO while Taylor put meat down with A it was actually 4th wall klee wanted to crush. 2-2

Question 5: both put B. And were right as confusing each other caused the team to lose. 3-3

Question 6: Hollywood put C: when did I become part of this while taylor put B what is a jury. Hollywood was right and wins 4-3.

Hollywood you can now pick who to make the final with you

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Someone posted too quick :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I know. This is why being half asleep is annoying. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ok now it is done 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy shit was not expecting that. This means I officially won the most comps this season. :banderas

Now to make a very tough decision as both Notorious and Tapout were my ride or die homies all season long. If either of you wanna say why you should go to the final 2 (as both of you are deserving) feel free to say so. I won't make my decision until tomorrow.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn that was close haha well done HN tbh you love this game more than anyone so seems fitting you won.

I would be good with me or Notorious in the final 2 with you. EGO from day 1!!! 

on a selfish note i do wanna win haha


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

You should take me to the final 2 because we'd be in a weird way achieving a goal we've talked about for over a year, and that IS making the final 2 of Big Brother. Granted, this is a forum and not the real BB house. But it still counts. I joined this forum specifically for this reason. I haven't played this game to win, I played this game to ensure we'd be the final 2. Whether anyone else realizes it or not, that's what this season was all about. Us. We proved it. That's why we built EGO, that's why our side alliances trusted us so much. That's why we dominated this game. Because it's OUR game. I've never doubted you once, and I don't doubt you now. Brothers of Destruction in this bish.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well I've put a lot of thought into this, in fact I've been wondering what I'd do in this position since the season started. I made the final 3 with my 2 closest allies and the two people I pulled into EGO because I knew they'd have my back. With that said, I have to choose if I wanna bring the guy who won quite a few less comps than me but played just as dirty as me in NotoriousMEAT or my fellow comp beast who has nearly no blood on his hands in TapOutTaylor.

Over the course of this game I made 2 different final 2 deals, and both of those people are sitting right here in the final 3 with me. You both played a damn good game but with that said, I have to evict one of you right now and sadly that person has to be.....

*TapOutTaylor.*

Sorry bud, it's nothing personal just a matter of I think I have a better chance of winning against Notorious. Last season Gambit and Fourth Wall we're the final 2 and Gambit won due to winning comps and not having blood on his hands while Fourth Wall was an evil mastermind.

I hope you don't take it personal Tapout. Good luck to Notorious in the finals, we did it, we made the final 2 on Big Brother. The Brothers of Destruction are the last men standing.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

How dare you use and abuse me like this *ToT sobs to himself*

Nah I'm kidding good luck guys may the best man win. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Haha I explained it as best I could.

Side note, before me and Notorious dish on how we played this season do any jury members wanna reveal their alliances and shit? More importantly, which one of you was the one who was causing trouble in the EGO quickchat at the start of the season?


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

TapOutTaylor said:


> How dare you use and abuse me like this *ToT sobs to himself*
> 
> Nah I'm kidding good luck guys may the best man win.
> 
> ...


Good game bro. I enjoyed the ride to the final 3 with you as part of the greatest alliance BB has ever known.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot about that. Who was posting in the EGO chat as me and others? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Seriously whoever did that needs to step forward and own up so I can give you some props for that. That was a good attempt to throw off EGO and may have led to Fourth Wall's demise sooner than originally planned.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Right will send out messages to the jury tomorrow morning so the winner can be decided.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh dang, completely forgot about this. EGO? Is that what you named yourselves ac

If I remember correctly, Awshucks betrayed you guys lel and formed a group with the rest of us, he provided the link to your group chat where we took turns posing as you guys, it was predominantly Klee though, your reactions were priceless.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Sent that jury messages to me Gambit. The final 2 are Hollywood and I.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Urgh sorry misread the post by hollywood and thought he picked tapout. Sorry this is why being half asleep and doing things is bad 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Right will send out messages to the jury tomorrow morning so the winner can be decided.


Uhh Gambit, shouldn't that be held off until the jury knows all there is to know about me and Notorious's gameplay and we plead our case why we should win? Also the jury is usually given time to ask questions if they want to.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I have sent a pm saying to ask questions first before deciding lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh okay. In that case I'll plead my case here in a few minutes, gonna type it up now.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Alright so as promised, here's me pleading my case for why I should win this game. 

I hear you jury members now, saying "okay HN, you were in EGO but so was Notorious. Why should I give you my vote to win this game?" Well that's a good question and here's the answer. The reason I shoud win is because all season long I played this game hard and I was ALWAYS thinking about this game. I spent far too much time mulling things over in my mind and deciding what moves would be best for my game, and that started before the game was even underway with deciding who I wanted to pull into an alliance and trust to have my back all game.

The first decision was obvious, NotoriousMEAT. We've been friends for over a year now and I knew he loved Big Brother as much as I do, after all the talk we had about one day being on the actual show together when this rolled around for Season 3, I knew he'd be the perfect ally. After some discussion with Notorious he gave me the idea to pull in Fourth Wall considering we were both former runner ups in this game and played great in season 2, I knew he was gonna play hard this time and I knew I wanted him in my alliance. I asked him if he wanted to "Will it up with me this season?" and for those who don't know, that's a direct quote from Big Brother legend Mike Boogie to another Big Brother legend, Dan Gheesling from Season 14. Fourth Wall agreed and I had one person I considered to be the biggest threats to win in an alliance with me. 

To make Fourth Wall think I was with him 100%, I asked for suggestions who he wanted in EGO with us and he handpicked AwShit, someone I never fully put my trust in as all along I figured he was going to turn on me as soon as he got the chance, which he did. Knowing what I was up against, I suggested to pull in TapOut, I had a connection with him from PWA and had a feeling I could trust him. From there the 5 of us agreed to a final 5, a final 5 in which I knew 2 of them wouldn't vote me out of the game and if it came down to it we'd have a 3-2 advantage over Fourth Wall and AwShit. 

It was easy when the season got going, the first few weeks was just a matter of picking off people not paying attention until the jury started. Of course I had other plans as I had made deals with ManureTheBear and Quoth The Raven to vote for whoever I asked in return for their safety, which is why during week 2 I had to backdoor Alim out of the house because I knew I couldn't trust him after I played him in Season 1. By now Klee, Princpino and whoever else had begun messing with the EGO Quickchat and I quickly PM'd Tapout and Notorious to tell them it was gonna be the 3 of us till the end. Someone posed as Fourth Wall saying to nominate him and despite having a feeling it was fake, Notorious nommed him and he ended up being juror #1 because Notorious wanted him out and being a good ally I went along with his plan despite wanting to keep Fourth Wall a week or 2 more as I had other targets in mind.

It was about this time I had a feeling that EGO was fallen apart and AwShit was obviously a trader, so I knew I needed to come up with a new plan. Klee PM'd me and Tapout about an alliance and I told Tapout we needed to agree to it, the two of us used Klee as a vote for who we wanted out while I had already convinced Notorious he should PM Ratman about a side alliance, which he did. I saw Ratman was the only person besides me, TapOut and Notorious that was winning anything and didn't want him gunning for us. Of course Notorious was playing him all along and turned on him at the final 4 to save Tapout.

The toughest week was when Princpino won HOH and put my 2 closest allies on the block then put me up as a replacement, luckily I had my secret veto from winning HOH in week 2 in my pocket and through luck and great gameplay, the three of us made it out of that week without losing anybody and Princpino had moved from 2nd or 3rd top target to public enemy #1 and I ended up getting him out the next week. Fast forward to the final 5 and Ratman wins HOH, I had a bad feeling EGO wouldn't survive the week together but we made one chance of hope, the veto. Before the veto I had talked to Ratman and told him I knew he was working with Notorious and simply asked if the vote ended tied that he break the tie in my favor and give me one more week, to which he agreed. Luckily that didn't matter as I won veto, saved myself and Ratman put up Klee due to trusting Notorious, an alliance that Notorious played beautifully but I suggested.

With Klee gone, it was EGO vs Ratman and the worst possible thing happened, Ratman won HOH again. At this point I knew I had a spot in the final 3 secured as both Notorious and Tapout told me they'd vote to keep me but I knew that meant I'd lose one my allies, that is until Ratman shockingly put himself on the block against Tapout due to still trusting Notorious and a a deal I made with him that I wouldn't nominate him if he didn't nom me. When Tapout won the final veto I knew I was going up but wasn't worried as I knew my EGO brothers had my back and Notorious blindsided Ratman. At this point I knew I'd make the final 2 but I knew I needed the HOH win because Tapout would beat me in the finals and Notorious probably would too if he won. Needless to say I won and took Notorious with me.


So in closing, here's the TL/DR version of what I just said. The reason I deserve to win Big Brother is I love this game. I love playing it, I love watching the show and I love everything about it. I won the most comps this season and I played just as hard as Notorious while winning more comps than him. You guys we're all great to play against and thanks for a great season. Fourth Wall, I don't know if you were really against EGO or not but either way I loved getting a chance to play this game with you for the first time. Princpino, I respect the hell out of your gameplay for having the balls to come right after EGO and try to take us out. If I didn't have that secret veto you would've got me. Ratman, if you made the final 2 I would've given you my vote since that would've been freaking amazing as you would've had to win 3 straight HOH's to get there. Klee, I had NO idea you were working against EGO so kudos to you on the sneaky gameplay and making me think you weren't even paying attention. Tapout, man you were 1 right answer away from sitting here with me and probably winning, EGO wouldn't have survived to the end without you but I had to take you out when I had a chance. 

I was loyal to my allies and I played hard all year. There is no wrong choice to win between me and Notorious and I hope I can win you guys over to vote for me. I look forward to any questions you guys have for me. I do wanna point one thing out though, Notorious flat out said these words.

*"I didn't play this game to win, I played to make the final 2 with you."* when pleading his case for why I should bring him to the final 2. While there is a ton of respect for his gameplay, how can you vote for someone who didn't play to win? My #1 goal all season long was to do what it took to make the final 2 and win the game.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, I gave everyone else the link. :lenny I did that in the first place because I was bored and thought it would be funny. Seeing as HN didn't trust me, which I felt from not too long after the beginning, wasn't too bad an idea.

The plan to make another alliance may have worked better if everyone else was as active as Klee and Prince.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

Ah ha! I knew you'd use that quote against me. No biggie though. Cuz it's the truth. My loyalty was unquestionable to my alliance. The Extrodinary Gentlemen's Organization was just as much my brain child as it was Hollywood's. I helped form it and even named it. I gave Hollywood the line to give to the other members to trust me, how I was just a "forum noob he knew he could control". I'm not gonna write a book or pretend to kiss your asses. Yeah I have less comp wins, but idk how much that matters. My fellow finalist will tell you Dr. Will won his season without ever winning an HOH. I won 2. Less comps sure, but *just as much blood on my hands*. Except I was able to do it without putting a huge target on my face. Alim went out on Hollywood's HOH, but I was the one who decided he was most likely working with Fourth Wall and manipulated his exit from the game without lifting a finger. I took out Fourth Wall, and thanks to the chatroom antics, it looked like an accident. Ask Hollywood, I was gunnin for Fourth Wall from the word go and he was leaving that week regardless. Took out Principino after he failed to get me out, then had to send Ratman packing. Hollywood claims he told me to start an alliance with Ratman, but I don't remember it that way. Even if he did, it was my gameplay that got him to completely trust me and help carry EGO to the final 3 without even knowing.

So in closing, yes my goal was to get us to the final 2 instead of winning. So why should I win then? Because I did it.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Look back at our facebook messages bud, I told you that you should PM Ratman about a deal to keep you safe. :lol

I also wanted Alim out early anyway cause I knew he'd gun for me, I will credit where it's due, you played great and you did have a hand in forming EGO. All name credit without a doubt goes to Notorious.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh yeah, can any of you confirm either way if Fourth Wall was working against EGO? Based off rep I got from him after his eviction I'm not sure but at the same time I feel everybody was against me, Tapout and Notorious.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I'm not sure but at the same time I feel everybody was against me, Tapout and Notorious.


That's probably because WE were against everybody haha. I think we were only nomed against each other once (not counting final 4).


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

NotoriousMEAT said:


> That's probably because WE were against everybody haha. I think we were only nomed against each other once (not counting final 4).


Did we? I don't remember the three of us ever nomming each other.


----------



## NotoriousMEAT (Dec 8, 2013)

As in nominated against each other. Only one time did anyone out up two members of our alliance.


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

Things could have been different had Klee messaged back when he sent a response to anything lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> Things could have been different had Klee messaged back when he sent a response to anything lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Meaning what?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anyone yet to send in a vote please send it in shortly

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

How many votes you waiting on man?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

2 more

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well since the last 2 still have not sent them in I will annouce the winner when I am home. Well played to everyone involved ESPECIALLY all of EGO

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just a thought but you could always cast a vote yourself to replace one of them and then get a player who didn't make the jury to cast a vote? ManureTheBear, QuothTheRaven and Alim are the first ones that come to mind.

But I'd only suggest doing that if the two votes could make a difference on who wins.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Alim replaced steive already. But it does not matter as out of the votes received the rightfully winner 4-1 HOLLYWOOD NIGHTMARE

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

HOLY SHIT I WON! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Great game Notorious, you deserved more than one vote. Thanks to those who voted for me and no shame on the person who voted Notorious.

I can now OFFICIALLY call myself the Dan Gheesling of this game! :mark:


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations HN.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you. This was a fun but long season, glad it's over.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I was posting as all the EGO guys in their QT. That's easily the most fun trolling I've had. Including getting TFW evicted :banderas

Congrats HN. :hb

Although I did think this finished ages ago.

What happened with the jury?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

A few people did not vote but Hollywood won without their votes.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

TapOutTaylor said:


> Things could have been different had Klee messaged back when he sent a response to anything lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Well I knew you were both with EGO and we were monitoring your communications. I was just feeling you both out and seeing how "trust worthy" you both were. 

Lel, not very.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Gambit said:


> A few people did not vote but Hollywood won without their votes.



I'm assuming you were missing my vote then? Sorry!


----------



## TapOutTaylor (Sep 7, 2012)

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


> Well I knew you were both with EGO and we were monitoring your communications. I was just feeling you both out and seeing how "trust worthy" you both were.
> 
> Lel, not very.



Tbh I did save you every time I said I was going to. We knew that you were possibly working with someone but we didn't know who. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

TapOutTaylor said:


> Tbh I did save you every time I said I was going to. We knew that you were possibly working with someone but we didn't know who.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This. I knew it was odd you randomly asked about an alliance like 2 weeks into the game and I told Tapout we needed to say yes to try to work another vote in our favor. Since the votes of Quoth The Raven and MTB that I thought I'd have all game until the final 5 didn't work out so well.

I still like how the thought was there was a big PWC alliance and that wasn't the case at all.


----------

